# Hollywood Obituaries



## waltky

Golden Screen Era Actress Maureen O'Hara passes on...

*Maureen O’Hara, Actress of Hollywood’s Golden Age, Dies at 95*
_24 Oct.`15 - The actress was known for her fiery red hair and her performances in The Quiet Man and Miracle on 34th Street._


> I guess everybody was in love with Maureen O’Hara,” Clint Eastwood said of Maureen O’Hara at the 2014 Governors Awards. An Irish-born actress and one of Hollywood’s biggest stars in the 1940s and 50s, Maureen O’Hara passed away today at the age of 95, per a statement from her family.  “Maureen was our loving mother, grandmother, great-grandmother and friend,” the statement read. “She passed peacefully surrounded by her loving family as they celebrated her life listening to music from her favorite movie, The Quiet Man.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by 20th Century-Fox/Getty Images.​
> The Dublin-born O’Hara first broke into motion pictures in 1939, with roles in Alfred Hitchcock’s Jamaica Inn and as Esmerelda, opposite Charles Laughton’s Quasimodo, in The Hunchback of Notre Dame. Over her celebrated career, O’Hara worked with the greats of her time, including John Ford (most notably on the 1941 Best Picture winner How Green Was My Valley) and John Wayne, with whom she made five films, including 1952’s The Quiet Man. She is, perhaps, most widely remembered for her roles in two family films, The Parent Trap and Miracle on 34th Street.
> 
> O’Hara’s last film performance was in 1991, in director Chris Columbus’ Only the Lonely, where she played John Candy’s overbearing Irish mother.  Last November, the Academy of Motion Picture Arts and Sciences presented an honorary Oscar to Maureen O’Hara for her long and memorable career. Presenter Liam Neeson said of O’Hara, “For anyone anywhere around the world who loves movies, she is more than simply an Irish movie star, she is one of the true legends of cinema. A woman whose skill and range of talent is unsurpassed.”
> 
> Maureen O’Hara, Actress of Hollywood’s Golden Age, Dies at 95


----------



## DarkFury

*95 is a good old age. I do hope she had the time to enjoy what her hard work brought us. I know I did.*


----------



## skye

God Bless you and Rest in Peace lovely Maureen.....

I was a big fan.


----------



## bodecea

I heard she had some problems with elder abuse like Mickey Rooney did......how sad.


----------



## Alex.

I like this photo of her







R.I.P. Miss O'Hara


----------



## tyroneweaver

Had no idea she was living right here in Boise Idaho. No wonder she lived so long.


----------



## tinydancer

She was a legend in her own right. Oh my we are losing the great ones. 

I never had to learn about a nipple piercing like Kylie. I never had to learn about a husband who took so many drugs in a brothel that Lamar and what's her name Khloe had to fly by his side. Who's the youngest? Smooching by TMZ with a dude 10 years her senior.

I'm going to say it.

I miss the old days of grace and class and wonder. 

I miss the old days.


----------



## waltky

Uncle Ferd liked her Jane to Johnny Weismeuller's Tarzan...

... he thought she was a honey.


----------



## skye

Another fun movie was "The Parent Trap" (1961)  with Hayley Mills


----------



## waltky

Haley Mills...

... now there's a honey...

... is she still alive?


----------



## skye

waltky said:


> Haley Mills...
> 
> ... now there's a honey...
> 
> ... is she still alive?



yes she is!


----------



## eagle1462010

One of my favorites.


----------



## Alex.

Behind the scene with John Wayne they looked good together.


----------



## waltky

The Indian acting star who found global fame...

*Saeed Jaffrey, Indian actor and Bollywood veteran, dies*
_16 November 2015 - Actor Saeed Jaffrey, a veteran of dozens of Bollywood and international films, has died at the age of 86.  Tributes have poured in since Jaffrey suffered a brain haemorrhage in London._


> Jaffrey starred in such acclaimed Indian films as Satyajit Ray's Shatranj ke Khiladi (The Chess Players) and more than 100 Bollywood productions.  He also appeared in A Passage To India, Gandhi and The Man Who Would Be King, and earned a Bafta nomination for his role in 1985's My Beautiful Laundrette.  The news of his death was announced on Sunday by his niece Shaheen Aggarwal on Facebook.  She wrote: "Today, a generation of Jaffreys has passed away. Saeed Jaffrey has joined his brothers and sister and is rejoicing in the lap of his Heavenly Father, eternally."  The actor collapsed at his London home from a brain haemorrhage and never regained consciousness, according to a statement from Jaffrey Associates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jaffrey is remembered for his roles in films including A Passage To India and Gandhi​
> Born in Punjab in India in 1929, Jaffrey began his career as a theatre actor and was the first Indian to tour Shakespeare across the United States and to star in a major Broadway role, according to Jaffrey Associates.  He became a household name in the UK after appearing in numerous TV dramas including Tandoori Nights, The Far Pavilions and Gangsters.  His best-known roles included the Nawab of Mirat in the landmark 1980s series The Jewel In The Crown and Ravi Desai in the soap opera Coronation Street.  On the big screen, he starred opposite Michael Caine and Sean Connery in 1975's The Man Who Would Be King and played Patel in Sir Richard Attenborough's Oscar-winning Gandhi in 1982.
> 
> Sir David Lean cast him as Hamidullah in 1984 epic A Passage to India, and Jaffrey was nominated for the best supporting actor Bafta for playing the laundrette-owning Nasser in My Beautiful Laundrette, which starred Daniel Day-Lewis.  Jaffrey also wrote and starred in dozens of radio plays, winning the Prix Italia for his appearance alongside Sir Michael Redgrave in BBC Radio Four's The Pump.  He was awarded the Order of the British Empire (OBE) in 1995 for his contributions to drama.  The actor was married to actress-author Madhur Jaffrey with whom he had three children. They divorced in 1966.
> 
> MORE


----------



## waltky

Character actor Robert Loggia passes...

*Robert Loggia Dies at 85*
_Dec 4, 2015,  Oscar-nominated actor Robert Loggia, who was known for gravelly voiced gangsters from "Scarface" to "The Sopranos" but who was most endearing as Tom Hanks' kid-at-heart toy-company boss in "Big," has died. He was 85._


> Loggia's wife Aubrey Loggia said he died Friday at his home in Los Angeles after a five year battle with Alzheimer's. "His poor body gave up," she said. "He loved being an actor and he loved his life."  A solidly built man with a rugged face and rough voice, Loggia fit neatly into gangster movies, playing a Miami drug lord in "Scarface," which starred Al Pacino; and a Sicilian mobster in "Prizzi's Honor," with Jack Nicholson and Kathleen Turner. He played wise guys in David Lynch's "Lost Highway," the spoofs "Innocent Blood" and "Armed and Dangerous," and again on David Chase's "The Sopranos," as the previously jailed veteran mobster Michele "Feech" La Manna.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An undated photo of Robert Loggia.​
> It was not as a gangster but as a seedy detective that Loggia received his only Academy Award nomination, as supporting actor in 1985's "Jagged Edge." He played gumshoe Sam Ransom, who investigated a murder involving Glenn Close and Jeff Bridges.  Loggia gave an endearing comic performance in Penny Marshall's 1988 "Big," when he danced with Tom Hanks on a giant piano keyboard.  Hanks played an adolescent granted a wish to be big, overnight becoming a 30-something man who —— still mentally a boy —— eventually finds work at a toy company run by Loggia's character. A chance meeting in a toy store leads to the pair tapping out joyful duets of "Chopsticks" and "Heart and Soul" on the piano keys built into the floor.
> 
> Loggia also appeared in five films for comedy director Blake Edwards, including three "Pink Panther" films and the dark comedy "S.O.B." He also portrayed Joseph, husband of Mary, in George Stevens' biblical epic "The Greatest Story Ever Told."  Asked in 1990 how he maintained such a varied career, he responded: "I'm a character actor in that I play many different roles, and I'm virtually unrecognizable from one role to another. So I never wear out my welcome."  In 1966 Loggia had the rare opportunity for stardom, taking the lead role in the NBC television drama "T.H.E. Cat."  He played a former circus aerialist and cat burglar who guarded clients in danger of being murdered. When the series was canceled after one season, however, the distraught Loggia largely dropped out of the business for a time.
> 
> MORE


----------



## waltky

Veteran actor Harry Morgan passes away...

*Harry Morgan, Colonel Potter on ‘M*A*S*H,’ Dies at 96*
_DEC. 7, 2011 - Harry Morgan, the prolific character actor best known for playing the acerbic but kindly Colonel Potter in the long-running television series “M*A*S*H,” died on Wednesday morning at his home in Los Angeles. He was 96._


> His son Charles confirmed his death, saying Mr. Morgan had been treated for pneumonia recently.  In more than 100 movies, Mr. Morgan played Western bad guys, characters with names like Rocky and Shorty, loyal sidekicks, judges, sheriffs, soldiers, thugs and police chiefs.  On television, he played Officer Bill Gannon with a phlegmatic but light touch to Jack Webb’s always-by-the-book Sgt. Joe Friday in the updated “Dragnet,” from 1967 to 1970. He starred as Pete Porter, a harried husband, in the situation comedy “Pete and Gladys” (1960-62), reprising a role he had played on “December Bride” (1954-59). He was also a regular on “The Richard Boone Show” (1963-64), “Kentucky Jones” (1964-65), “The D.A.” (1971-72), “Hec Ramsey” (1972-74), “You Can’t Take It With You” (1987) and “Blacke’s Magic” (1986).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Morgan, left, with Alan Alda in the mess tent in “M*A*S*H.” Mr. Morgan played Col. Sherman T. Potter.​
> But to many fans he was first and foremost Col. Sherman T. Potter, commander of the 4077th Mobile Army Surgical Hospital unit in Korea. With a wry smile, flat voice and sharp humor, Mr. Morgan played Colonel Potter from 1975 to 1983, when “M*A*S*H” went off the air. He replaced McLean Stevenson , who had quit the series, moving into the role on the strength of his performance as a crazed major general in an early episode.  In an interview for the Archive of American Television, Mr. Morgan said of his “M*A*S*H” character: “He was firm. He was a good officer and he had a good sense of humor. I think it’s the best part I ever had.”
> 
> Colonel Potter’s office had several personal touches. The picture on his desk was of Mr. Morgan’s wife, Eileen Detchon. To relax, the colonel liked to paint and look after his horse, Sophie — a sort of inside joke, since the real Harry Morgan raised quarter horses on a ranch in Santa Rosa. Sophie, to whom Colonel Potter says goodbye in the final episode, was Mr. Morgan’s own horse.  In 1980 his Colonel Potter earned him an Emmy Award as best supporting actor in a comedy series. During the shooting of the final episode, he was asked about his feelings. “Sadness and an aching heart,” he replied.
> 
> Harry Morgan was born Harry Bratsburg on April 10, 1915, in Detroit. His parents were Norwegian immigrants. After graduating from Muskegon High School, where he played varsity football and was senior class president, he intended to become a lawyer, but debating classes in his pre-law major at the University of Chicago stimulated his interest in the theater.
> 
> MORE


----------



## waltky

Wayne Rogers dies at 82...

*Wayne Rogers, Trapper John on 'M.A.S.H.,' dies at 82*
_31 Dec.`15  — Wayne Rogers, whose Trapper John McIntyre alongside Alan Alda's Hawkeye Pierce brought mischief, martinis and meatball surgery to the masses in the 1970s every week on "M.A.S.H.," has died._


> The actor was surrounded by family when he died Thursday in Los Angeles of complications from pneumonia at age 82, his publicist and longtime friend Rona Menashe told The Associated Press.  Rogers' army surgeon Trapper John was one of the most beloved characters — and half of one of the most beloved duos — in TV history, despite the actor's appearing in only the first three of the show's 11 seasons on CBS.  The two skilled doctors, Hawkeye and Trapper, blew off steam between surgeries pulling pranks, romancing nurses and tormenting their tent-mate Frank Burns, with a seemingly endless supply of booze and one-liners at the ready.
> 
> In one classic moment, Trapper reaches out as though he's checking for rain and says, "Hmm, feels like it's going to martini," as Hawkeye promptly passes him a drink.  And in another line that typified the show's ethos, Trapper answers a question with "How should I know? I dropped out of school to become a doctor."  McIntyre was on "M.A.S.H." from 1972 to 1975, becoming one of many original cast members to leave the wildly popular show that went on until 1983. He was initially considered for Alda's character, but he preferred Trapper's sunnier disposition to Hawkeye's darkly acerbic personality.  The characters were essentially equals when the show began, but it increasingly focused on Alda, which was a factor in Rogers' departure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wayne Rogers takes a tea-break at the Lipton Uplift Lounge amidst the hustle and bustle of Sundance in Park City, Utah. Rogers, whose “Trapper” John McIntyre on “M.A.S.H.” was among the most beloved characters on one of the most popular shows of all time, has died at age 82. Rogers’ publicist Rona Menashe says the actor died Thursday, Dec. 31, 2015, in Los Angeles of complications from pneumonia.​
> Two other actors played Trapper in other incarnations. Elliot Gould was same character in the "M.A.S.H." feature film that preceded the TV show, and Pernell Roberts played the title character in the 1980s spinoff drama "Trapper John, M.D."  An Alabama native and Princeton University graduate, Rogers had parts on many short-lived shows early in his career, specializing in westerns like "Law of the Plainsman" and "Stagecoach West." He had a bit part in the 1967 film "Cool Hand Luke" with Paul Newman.
> 
> In the years after "M.A.S.H." he returned to TV regularly, including a recurring role in the early 1990s on "Murder, She Wrote."  He moved beyond acting to see serious success later in life as a money manager and investor. In 1988 and 1990, he appeared as an expert witness before the House Judiciary Committee to speak in favor of maintaining the Glass-Steagall banking laws of the 1930s. In recent years he was a regular panelist on the Fox News stock investment show "Cashin' In."  Rogers is survived by his wife Amy, two children, Bill and Laura, and four grandchildren.
> 
> Wayne Rogers, Trapper John on 'M.A.S.H.,' dies at 82


----------



## waltky

Yeoman Rand passed on in 2015 at 85...

*'Star Trek' actress Grace Lee Whitney dies at 85*
_May 4, 2015 -  -- Grace Lee Whitney of Star Trek died Friday at the age of 85 in her home in Coarsegold, Calif._


> Whitney played Capt. Kirk's assistant Janice Rand during the first season of the original Star Trek series in 1966. She returned to the franchise in 1979 as part of the film Star Trek: The Motion Picture and titled her autobiography The Longest Trek. She made her last appearance as Rand in the 1991 Star Trek VI: The Undiscovered Country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grace Lee Whitney, who played Yeoman Janice Rand on Star Trek: The Original Series, died on May 1 at the age of 85.​
> She was dropped from the original show due to drug and alcohol abuse. After getting sober, Whitney dedicated her time to helping those with addictions. She was credited with helping thousands through the 12-step addiction recovery program. Her family said she would rather be remembered as a "survivor of addiction" than the Star Trek actress.  "Grace experienced 35 years of sobriety through continuous fellowship with others and through God and Jesus," her family told NBC News.
> 
> 'Star Trek' actress Grace Lee Whitney dies at 85


----------



## waltky

Wonder if he's any relation to Julianna Margulies?...

*Best Mayor NYC Ever Had: Ghostbusters Actor David Margulies Has Died*
_January 13th, 2016 - A familiar face to many, David Margulies, a veteran actor from Brooklyn, passed away on Monday January 11, aged 78._


> Instantly recognizable from his film and TV appearances, many will remember him for his role as the Mayor of New York City in the cult classic Ghostbusters and sequel Ghostbusters II.  After graduating from City College of New York, Margulies debuted in 1973 in a theater revival of The Iceman Cometh, and paved a very successful Broadway career, also appearing in Conversations With My Father, Angels in America: Perestroika and Wonderful Town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Margulies's career on the big-screen included appearances in Ace Ventura: Pet Detective, Brighton Beach Memoirs and A Most Violent Year with small screen parts on several TV shows including The Sopranos (as Tony Soprano's lawyer, Neil Mink), Northern Exposure, Law and Order, and Touched by an Angel.  His wide array of friends, colleagues, and admirers posted tributes to the actor on Tuesday upon learning of his death. He was remembered as a tremendous actor and an even better man.
> 
> Margulies recently wrapped what would be his last role as Nobel-winning author Elie Wiesel for the upcoming TV movie Madoff, about the rise and fall of financier Bernie Madoff.  RIP Mayor.
> 
> Best Mayor NYC Ever Had: Ghostbusters Actor David Margulies Has Died


----------



## waltky

'Grizzly Adams' passes away...

*'Grizzly Adams' star Dan Haggerty dead at 74*
_Jan. 15, 2016  -- Dan Haggerty, the actor best known for his title role in The Life and Times of Grizzly Adams has died at the age of 74._


> Haggerty's manager and close friend Terry Bomar confirmed the news with multiple outlets Friday explaining how the star was battling cancer in his spine since July.  "He had cancer and had been fighting since July, and he had a great Thanksgiving and a great Christmas, and he died with his kids around him and people who love him," Bomar said in a statement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan Haggerty waves to photographers at the 22nd Annual Golden Boot Awards in Los Angeles on August 7, 2004. The actor, best known for his role as "Grizzly Adams," has died at the age of 74 during a battle with cancer.​
> Haggerty's daughter Megan according to Variety was using a crowdfunding campaign to help raise money for his against "this bear known as cancer." Megan however was only able to raise $10,500 of her $100,000 goal.
> 
> The Life and Times of Grizzly Adams, originally released in 1974 and was later made into a television series of the same name, featured Haggerty as a lovable outdoorsman who befriended a bear he raised as a cub. Haggerty also appeared in other television shows such as Charlie's Angelss in 1981 and The Love Boat in 1983.  Including Megan, Haggerty is survived by his children, Dylan, Cody, Tracey and Don.
> 
> 'Grizzly Adams' star Dan Haggerty dead at 74


----------



## waltky

Veteran character actor Abe Vigoda passes on...

*Abe Vigoda, Det. Fish on TV's 'Barney Miller,' Dies at 94*
_1/26/2016 | The three-time Emmy nominee also starred in his own spinoff series and was memorable as a mob boss in 'The Godfather.'_


> Abe Vigoda, who earned Emmy Award nominations in three straight years for his portrayal of the world-weary Det. Phil Fish on the 1970s ABC sitcom Barney Miller, has died. He was 94.   The actor's daughter, Carol Vigoda Fuchs, confirmed the passing to the Associated Press, saying that Vigoda died on Tuesday morning at home in New Jersey.  Vigoda also is remembered for his role as hulking mob boss Sal Tessio in Francis Ford Coppola’s first two Godfather films.  In 1982, People magazine noted that “the late” Abe Vigoda did not attend the Barney Miller wrap party, and rumors/reports of his death circulated many times in the ensuing years. A website was created with a sole purpose: to indicate whether the actor was dead or alive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The good-natured Vigoda capitalized on the bizarre situation to keep his career going in his later years. He made frequent appearances on Late Night With Conan O’Brien and the Today show, starred with Betty White in a wildly popular Snickers commercial that debuted during the 2010 Super Bowl telecast and was revealed to be inside a furry costume onstage at a 2013 Phish concert in Atlantic City, N.J. (He and his spinoff show, Fish, are referenced in their song, “Wombat.”)  The New York native was 53 when his agent told him to rush to an audition for Barney Miller in Studio City. He had just jogged five miles and hadn’t showered.  “Danny Arnold and Ted Flicker, the producers, look at me, I look at them, they look at me again. ‘You look tired,’ ” he recalled one of them saying in the 2009 book, What Have You Done? The Inside Stories of Auditioning — From the Ridiculous to the Sublime.  “Of course I’m tired. I jogged five miles this morning. I’m exhausted.”  “Yeah, yeah, tell me, you look like you have hemorrhoids.”  “What are you, a doctor or a producer?”
> 
> Vigoda got the part of Fish, a man much older than he, and Barney Miller premiered in January 1975. The sitcom starred Hal Linden as the title character, the captain of the fictional 12th Precinct in New York’s Greenwich Village.  Featuring a rich mix of ethnic characters, Barney Miller aired for eight seasons through May 1982 and captured the Emmy for outstanding comedy a few months after it was done.  As the cranky Fish, the oldest of the detectives and a member of the force for nearly 40 years, Vigoda often complained about his sore feet and yes, his hemorrhoids. He constantly argued with his bothersome wife, Bernice, who was on the other end of the telephone, and his somber, hangdog delivery delighted TV viewers.
> 
> MORE


----------



## waltky

Georgy Girl author Forster dies...

*Author Margaret Forster dies from cancer aged 77*
_Mon, 08 Feb 2016 - The novelist Margaret Forster dies at the age of 77 after suffering from cancer in her back._


> The writer Margaret Forster has died at the age of 77, her husband Hunter Davies has announced.  She was best known for her novels Georgy Girl and Diary of an Ordinary Woman.  The award-winning author had been suffering from cancer in her back.  Mr Davies, who is also a writer, said: "She had a double mastectomy 40 years ago so she's had a remarkable life considering she had it for so long."  Forster died on Monday morning at the Marie Curie Hospice in north London.  Confirming her death, the couple's daughter Caitlin Davies wrote on Twitter: "Our lovely mum Margaret Forster died this morning. Her books will live on."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Margaret Forster with her husband, Hunter Davies, in 1986​
> Margaret Forster was born in Carlisle, and was a teacher at a girls' school in Islington before her writing career took off.  Her most famous novel Georgy Girl, published in 1965, was turned into a film starring Lynn Redgrave and Charlotte Rampling the following year.  The book told the story of a young woman in 1960s London who is pursued by two different men - her father's employer and the young lover of her pregnant flatmate.
> 
> 'Remarkable woman'
> 
> Fellow novelist Elizabeth Day paid tribute to Forster, saying she was "an under-appreciated wonder of a writer who was once very nice to me as a debut novelist".  Forster's most recent book was My Life In Houses, published in 2014 - an autobiographical tour of places she had lived including Oxford, Portugal, the Lake District and what she described as the "wrong side" of Hampstead in London.  Across her career, the author published more than 25 novels, plus several biographies of figures including Dame Daphne du Maurier and 19th Century novelist William Makepeace Thackeray.
> 
> Speaking to the Press Association, Davies described his wife as "the cleverest woman I ever met".  "She was emotionally clever, in that she could always understand people and predict their actions and their feelings and their motives, which I can never do. And she was a brilliant critic as well.  "Always had an opinion whether asked for it or not, and she was just the most marvellous woman. She was a remarkable woman in every way."  Mr Davies said his wife rarely gave interviews as she "was not interested in publicity".  But Forster did appear on Radio 4's Desert Island Discs in 1994.
> 
> Author Margaret Forster dies from cancer aged 77 - BBC News


----------



## waltky

Tony "Duke" Evers, who trained both Rocky and Apollo Creed passes on...

*Rocky actor Tony Burton dies aged 78*
Fri, 26 Feb 2016 - Tony Burton, who appeared in six Rocky films with Sylvester Stallone, dies at the age of 78.[/i]


> His cause of death is not known but his sister, Loretta Kelly, said he had regularly been in hospital over the past year.  She added he had not received a diagnosis in that time but his health was so poor he had not been able to see recent spin-off film Creed.  Burton played Tony "Duke" Evers, who trained both Rocky and Apollo Creed.  The character supported Creed, Rocky Balboa's opponent, in the first two boxing films before later becoming the trainer to Balboa himself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burton's co-star Carl Weathers tweeted: "Sad news. RIP Tony Burton. His intensity and talent helped make the Rocky movies successful."  His former classmate Gerald Moore said: ''It's just like someone in my own family passed. Whenever we got together we would reminisce on old times.''  Before becoming an actor, Burton - who was from Flint, Michigan - briefly fought professionally and won Flint Golden Gloves light heavyweight titles in 1955 and again in 1957.  Burton is seen briefly in Creed, which was released in the UK last month, but only as part of a flashback which used stock footage from an earlier film.
> 
> In addition to appearing in the Rocky Films, Burton also appeared in The Shining and Stir Crazy.  His last role was Sheriff Stoker in comedy-horror Hack! released in 2007.  According to IMDb, he had signed up to appear in The Truth About the War in Heaven: Declaration of War, but the film has not yet gone into production.  Burton's TV work included appearances in The A-Team, NYPD Blue, Kojak and Twin Peaks.
> 
> Rocky actor Tony Burton dies aged 78 - BBC News


----------



## waltky

Character actor Joe Santos passes at 84...

*'Rockford Files' Actor Joe Santos Dies at 84*
_18 Mar.`16 - Joe Santos, best known for playing Lt. Dennis Becker, the frustrated L.A. policeman pal of James Garner's private detective on The Rockford Files, died Friday. He was 84._


> Santos’ son son Perry told TMZ that his father suffered a heart attack at his Los Angeles home Wednesday and was put on life support. He died in a Santa Monica hospital, he said.  The Brooklyn native played Becker, who had a love-hate relationship with Garner's Jim Rockford, on 112 episodes of The Rockford Files, which ran on NBC from 1974-80. He was nominated for an Emmy for outstanding supporting actor in a drama series in 1979 and reprised the role for several telefilms.  “He’s the kind of guy who lights up a set just by showing up,” Garner said of Santos in a 1977 story in TV Guide. “And there aren’t too many around like that. He’s so good and so professional, and he’s got so much enthusiasm. He’s one hell of an actor, and he’s one tough little dude. But mostly, Joe is a pussycat.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His 40-year career was filled with roles as good cops on such series as Police Story, Magnum, P.I. and Hardcastle and McCormick and on the 1973 miniseries The Blue Knight opposite William Holden, though he played a bad guy, Consigliere Angelo Garepe, on The Sopranos.  Santos also portrayed a detective in the Al Pacino starrer The Panic in Needle Park (1971) and a reporter in the Frank Sinatra film The Detective (1968). He also was in such films as The Gang That Couldn’t Shoot Straight (1971), Shaft’s Big Score! (1972), The Friends of Eddie Coyle (1973), Blue Thunder (1983), The Last Boy Scout (1991) and Chronic (2015).
> 
> Before he turned to acting, Santos, who had played football at Fordham University, had “no idea what to do with my life,” he recalled in the TV Guide story. “I owned a bar, I worked on the railroad and I chopped down trees. Before Castro took over in Cuba, I used to buy $25 cars and drive them down to Key West. From there, I’d get them into Havana and unload them for $500 apiece.”  A friend invited him to tag along to his acting class, and that changed everything. Santos quickly landed a role on the soap opera The Doctors even though “there were 20,000 [other] guys who looked like me” [during his audition], he said.  He became friends with Pacino while playing softball, and that led to famed casting director Marion Doughtery picking him to play Det. DiBono in Needle Park.
> 
> 'Rockford Files' Actor Joe Santos Dies at 84 (Report)


----------



## waltky

Awww, Wilbur died...




*Alan Young, star of 1960s sitcom 'Mr. Ed,' dies at 96*
_May 20, 2016 — Actor-comedian Alan Young, who played the amiable straight man to a talking horse in the 1960s sitcom "Mister Ed," has died, a spokeswoman for the Motion Picture and Television Home said Friday. He was 96._


> The English-born, Canadian-educated Young died Thursday, according to Jaime Larkin, spokeswoman for the retirement community where Young had lived for four years. His children were with him when he died peacefully of natural causes, she said.  Young was already a well-known radio and TV comedian, having starred in his own Emmy-winning variety show, when "Mister Ed" was being readied at comedian George Burns' production company. Burns is said to have told his staff: "Get Alan Young. He looks like the kind of guy a horse would talk to."  Mr. Ed was a golden Palomino who spoke only to his owner, Wilbur Post, played by Young. Fans enjoyed the horse's deep, droll voice ("WIL-bur-r-r-r-r") and the goofy theme song lyrics ("A horse is a horse, of course, of course ... "). Cowboy star Allan "Rocky" Lane supplied Mr. Ed's voice.
> 
> An eclectic group of celebrities including Clint Eastwood, Mae West and baseball great Sandy Koufax made guest appearances on the show.  "Mister Ed" was one of a number of situation comedies during the early to mid-'60s that added elements of fantasy. Others were "My Mother the Car," in which a man's dead mother spoke to him through an old car; "My Favorite Martian" in which a Martian took up residence on Earth disguised as the uncle of an earthling; and "Bewitched" in which a witch married a mortal.  A loose variation on the "Francis the Talking Mule" movies of the 1950s, "Mister Ed" was one of the few network series to begin in syndication. After six months, it moved to ABC in October 1961 and lasted four seasons.  When the cameras weren't rolling, the human and four-legged co-stars were friends, according to Young. If Ed was reprimanded by his trainer, Young said, "He would come over to me, like, 'Look what he said to me.'"
> 
> Like many series of its vintage, "Mister Ed" won new fans in later decades through near-constant cable TV syndication and video releases.  Young also appeared in a number of films, including "Gentlemen Marry Brunettes," ''Tom Thumb," ''The Cat from Outer Space" and "The Time Machine," the latter the 1960 classic in which, speaking in a Scottish brogue, he played time traveler Rod Taylor's friend. Young had a small role in the 2002 "Time Machine" remake.  In later years, Young found a new career writing for and voicing cartoons. He portrayed Scrooge McDuck in 65 episodes for Disney's TV series "Duck Tales" and did voice-overs for "The Great Mouse Detective."
> 
> Young's sly, low-key style first attracted a wide U.S. audience in 1944 with "The Alan Young Show" on ABC radio. He also drew attention from Hollywood, but early films such as "Margie" and "Mr. Belvedere Goes to College" did poorly and in 1950 he turned to the growing new medium of TV and moved "The Alan Young Show" to the small screen, where it offered a contrast to the slapstick and old vaudeville of other variety shows.  His gentle comedy caused TV Guide to hail him as "the Charlie Chaplin of television," and the fledgling Academy of Television Arts and Sciences awarded Emmys to Young as best actor and to the show as best variety series.
> 
> MORE


----------



## skye

he is gone too.....  ^^^^
long  nice life....96 years old.....bless him bless his longevity!


----------



## waltky

Young Chekov dies...




*Anton Yelchin, Star Trek's Chekov, killed by his own car*
_Sun, 19 Jun 2016 - Anton Yelchin, the Russian-born actor who played Chekov in the new Star Trek films, has been killed by his own car at his home in Los Angeles, police say._


> It struck him after rolling backwards down the steep drive at his Studio City home, pinning him against a brick postbox pillar and a security fence.  He died shortly after 01:00 (08:00 GMT) on Sunday.  Yelchin, 27, also appeared in such films as Like Crazy (2011) and Green Room (2015).  Yelchin played Pavel Chekov, the role originally made famous by Walter Koenig (now 79), in the films Star Trek (2009) and Star Trek Into Darkness (2013).  A third film with him in the role, Star Trek Beyond, is due for release next month.
> 
> 'This impossible time of grief'
> 
> News of his death led Twitter trends in Los Angeles and beyond on Sunday.  Zachary Quinto, who plays Spock in the series, wrote on Instagram: "our dear friend. our comrade. our anton.  "One of the most open and intellectually curious people i have ever had the pleasure to know. so enormously talented and generous of heart. wise beyond his years. and gone before his time. all love and strength to his family at this impossible time of grief."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anton Yelchin poses during the photo call for the film Burying the ex at the 71st Venice Film Festival​
> Fellow Star Trek actor John Cho, who plays Sulu in the series, tweeted, "I loved Anton Yelchin so much. He was a true artist - curious, beautiful, courageous. He was a great pal and a great son. I'm in ruins."  The official @StarTrek Twitter account marked his death with a simple, sombre image.
> 
> Found dead by friends
> 
> An only child, he was born to professional figure skaters in Leningrad (now St Petersburg), who moved to the US when he was still a baby.  Los Angeles police officer Jenny Hosier said Yelchin had just got out of the vehicle when it rolled back.  He had been on his way to meet friends for a rehearsal, she added.  When he did not arrive, the group came to his home and found him dead, the police spokeswoman said.  The actor's publicist, Jennifer Allen, confirmed the actor's death and said his family had requested privacy.
> 
> Anton Yelchin, Star Trek's Chekov, killed by his own car - BBC News


----------



## Vandalshandle

Ok, so who is next?

Kirk Douglas
Doris Day
Carol Channing


----------



## skye

Vandalshandle said:


> Ok, so who is next?
> 
> Kirk Douglas
> Doris Day
> Carol Channing




you?


joke?

ha


----------



## Manonthestreet

Kirk Douglas just sold his house


----------



## waltky

Awww...




*Dances with Wolves actor Chief David Bald Eagle dies at 97*
_Wed, 27 Jul 2016 - Native American Chief David Bald Eagle, who appeared in the Oscar-winning 1990 film Dances With Wolves, has died aged 97._


> The grandson of Chief White Bull, who fought in the Battle of the Little Bighorn in 1876, Bald Eagle appeared in more than 40 films.  He went on to become the face of South Dakota's Lakota people.  He died at his home on the Cheyenne River Indian Reservation on 22 July, according to a local funeral home.  Born in a tepee in 1919 on the Cheyenne River Sioux Tribe Reservation, his native Lakota name translates as Wounded in Winter Beautiful Bald Eagle.  He served in the US Army during World War Two where he fought in the landings at Anzio in Italy and won the silver star.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chief David Bald Eagle​
> After being severely wounded by German fire while parachuting into Normandy during D-Day, Bald Eagle pursued a music career as a drummer for Cliff Keyes Big Band.  Following a foray into ballroom dancing, which ended with the tragic death of his dance partner and wife, Penny Rathburn, in a car crash, Bald Eagle established a career in Hollywood.  He trained a range of stars including John Wayne in horse and gun handling, and served as Errol Flynn's stunt double.  In the late 1950s he joined a rodeo display team and while in Belgium met his second wife, Josee.
> 
> 'Beautiful man'
> 
> He continued to work as an actor and became the face of South Dakota's state tourism promotions for decades.  Outside of showbusiness, Bald Eagle's dedication to the Lakota people saw him elected as the first Chief of the United Native Nations in 2001, addressing indigenous people worldwide.  His last film role was in Neither Wolf Nor Dog, which premiered at the Edinburgh Film Festival last month.
> 
> The film's director, Steven Lewis Simpson, praised Bald Eagle as "truly unique".  "His life was more extraordinary than of those that most great biographies are written about; the joys and the tragedies," he said.  "He was an astonishingly beautiful man. The sparkle from his eyes when he smiled or was being mischievous was a joy to behold."  Rooks Funeral Home in Eagle Butte said Bald Eagle's funeral is scheduled for 29 July at Black Hills National Cemetery in Sturgis, following a traditional four-day wake.
> 
> Dances with Wolves actor Chief David Bald Eagle dies at 97 - BBC News


----------



## waltky

'Wyatt Earp, Wyatt Earp, brave courageous and bold...

... Long live his fame and long live his glory...

... and long may his story be told'...




*TV's Wyatt Earp, Hugh O'Brian, has died at 91*
_September 5, 2016  — Hugh O'Brian, who shot to fame as Sheriff Wyatt Earp in what was hailed as television's first adult Western, has died. He was 91._


> A representative from HOBY, a philanthropic organization O'Brian founded, says he died at home Monday morning in Beverly Hills.  Until "The Life and Legend of Wyatt Earp" debuted in September 1955, most TV Westerns — "The Lone Ranger," ''Hopalong Cassidy," the singing cowboys' series — were aimed at adolescent boys.  "Wyatt Earp," on the other hand, was based on a real-life Western hero, and some of its stories were authentic. (The real Earp, who lived from 1848 to 1929, is most famous for his participation in the 1881 "Shootout at the O.K. Corral" in Tombstone, Arizona.)
> 
> Critics quickly praised it, and it made O'Brian a star.  "If we were doing Westerns with the chase and the fights that last endlessly, and the sheriff's daughter in sunbonnet and calico and the Wanted posters ... we wouldn't reach the audience we reach each week," O'Brian once said.  "Gunsmoke," which debuted just a few days after "Wyatt Earp," became an even bigger hit, and by 1956-57, both were in the top 20 shows. In the 1958-59 season, Westerns accounted for an incredible seven out of the top 10 U.S. television series, including No. 1 "Gunsmoke" and No. 2 "Wagon Train," with "Wyatt Earp" at No. 10.  "Wyatt Earp" remained a Top 20 hit until 1960, but it was canceled the following year after being supplanted by the avalanche of other adult Westerns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O'Brian, meanwhile, continued to work frequently in movies, television and theater through the 1990s, although he never again achieved the prominence he enjoyed as Wyatt Earp.  He starred in the 1970s detective series "Search" and appeared in such films as "In Harm's Way" and "Ten Little Indians," and reprised his role as Earp in 1994's "Wyatt Earp: Return to Tombstone," a film that combined new footage with colorized scenes from the original black-and-white TV show.  He also had a small but memorable role as the faro dealer in John Wayne's last film, "The Shootist," and later noted with pride that it gave him the distinction of being the last bad guy killed by Wayne. (Wayne himself is reputed to have met the real Wyatt Earp as a young man in Hollywood in the 1920s.)
> 
> Late in his career, O'Brian made frequent guest appearances in television series and variety shows and toured in the national companies of "Cactus Flower," ''1776" and "Guys and Dolls."  O'Brian had originally planned to study law at Yale University. But after actress Ida Lupino saw him in a play at a small Los Angeles theater she cast him in "Never Fear," a 1949 film she was directing, and his acting career was launched. He went on to appear in small parts in such films as "The Return of Jesse James," ''Red Ball Express," ''Broken Lance" and "There's No Business Like Show Business."  O'Brian was inducted into the Hall of Great Western Performers of the National Cowboy and Western Heritage Museum in 1992.  He also made his mark in philanthropy as founder of the Hugh O'Brian Youth Leadership organization.
> 
> MORE


----------



## Vandalshandle

I watched O'brien's show as a kid. I recall that they made a big deal about his gun, which was a "Buntline Special", whatever the hell that was. He also wore a coat with silk lining so his draw would not be slowed down by rubbing against course cotton. Amazing how these little details come back after all these years. His small roll in "The Shootist" was done well.


----------



## Vandalshandle

Buntline Special

Colt Buntline - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## waltky

*Vandalshandle* wrote: _I watched O'brien's show as a kid. I recall that they made a big deal about his gun, which was a "Buntline Special", whatever the hell that was._

The .22 Buntline Special was the gun used...

... in the Manson murders...

... it had a long barrel for accuracy.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Ron Glass

Ron Glass, co-star of TV's 'Barney Miller' dead at 71


----------



## miketx

Fidel Castro. Hated capitalism, dies on black Friday.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Alan Thicke

a young 69

NBC: 'Growing Pains' actor Alan Thicke dead at 69


----------



## JOSweetHeart

^^^ This is my favorite rendition of the Growing Pains theme song.


God bless you and Alan's family and TV family always!!!

Holly

P.S. I love how each family member is all dressed up in their final picture.


----------



## tinydancer

I had just heard an interview with Thicke on CBC a few days back. He was promoting his new movie. Sigh. Always a considerate nice guy. Fame never went to his head. Humble. Eternally humble with a fabulous self deprecating kind of humour. 

He came from Kirkland Lake. Northern Ontario town where a lot of my family comes from. Big hockey town.

I couldn't help but smile when I heard he was playing hockey with his son when he dropped. A good Canuck to the end. 

RIP Alan. Thanks for all the laughs. You've made it to the big rink in the sky.


----------



## Moonglow

You people actually watched that..attempt at entertainment?


----------



## Hugo Furst

Moonglow said:


> You people actually watched that..attempt at entertainment?


yes


----------



## Hugo Furst

A look down memory lane.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Iconic Star Wars Actress Carrie Fisher Dies at 60: ‘She Was Loved by the World and She Will Be Missed Profoundly’


----------



## waltky

He lived to a ripe old age...




*Bambi artist Tyrus Wong dies aged 106*
_Sun, 01 Jan 2017 - The artist who created the distinct visual style of Disney's Bambi dies, aged 106._


> A Chinese immigrant, Mr Wong's vibrant paintings captured Walt Disney's eye and became the basis of the film's distinct style.  In a statement, the Walt Disney Family Museum said "his influence on the artistic composition of the animated feature Bambi cannot be overstated."  He died at home surrounded by his family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A still from the Walt Disney film Bambi, showing Thumper the rabbit, left, and Bambi, right. Flower the skunk is visible in the lower right of the frame​
> Mr Wong emigrated to the United States from China as a child, with his father - leaving behind his mother and a sister he would never see again.  After studying as an artist, he began working with Disney in 1938 as an "inbetweener", drawing hundreds of pictures between poses to create the illusion of motion.
> 
> Looked and felt like a forest
> 
> When the film studio began pre-production on Bambi, "he went home and painted several pictures of a deer in a forest", the Disney museum said.  "Walt Disney saw that Tyrus was able to produce exquisite artwork that did not necessarily look like the forest - but rather, felt like the forest. Walt's vision for Bambi and use of Tyrus' work still influences films today," it said.  Tyrus Wong only worked at Disney for three years, moving to Warner Brothers as a concept artist, designing greeting cards for Hallmark on the side.
> 
> After retiring, he turned to creating hundreds of elaborate bamboo kites, received many awards in recognition of his work, and became the subject of a documentary about his life.  Writing about his death, the documentary's director said "with his passing, we have lost a brilliant artist, motion picture and animation legend, Chinese American pioneer, and hero.  "Tyrus always faced adversity with dignity, courage, and art... he awed us with his talent, charmed us with his boyish humour, and moved us with his humility, generosity, resilience, and big heart."
> 
> Bambi artist Tyrus Wong dies aged 106 - BBC News


----------



## miketx

Iconic canine star Lassie, Dead at 15. Timmy has no comment.


----------



## waltky

Dat's one o' Uncle Ferd's all time favorite scary movies...




*Exorcist writer William Peter Blatty dies aged 89*
_Fri, 13 Jan 2017 - US author and filmmaker William Peter Blatty has died at the age of 89._


> US author and filmmaker William Peter Blatty, best known for writing The Exorcist, has died at the age of 89.  William Friedkin, who directed the film adaptation of Blatty's novel, broke the news of his death on Twitter.  "William Peter Blatty, dear friend and brother who created The Exorcist passed away yesterday," he wrote.  The Exorcist was published as a novel in 1971, with the hugely successful big screen adaptation - also written by Blatty - following two years later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> William Peter Blatty​
> Despite a troubled production and a muted launch, the film went on to become one of the highest grossing in history and is considered by critics to be a classic horror movie.  Blatty's widow, Julie Alicia Blatty, told the Associated Press that the writer died on Thursday at a hospital in Bethesda, Maryland.  The cause of death was multiple myeloma, a form of blood cancer, she said.
> 
> Horror writer Stephen King tweeted: "RIP William Peter Blatty, who wrote the great horror novel of our time. So long, Old Bill."  The Exorcist won Blatty an Oscar for best adapted screenplay and he went on to write and direct the second sequel The Exorcist III.  Blatty also wrote novels such as Elsewhere, Dimiter, The Ninth Configuration and Demons Five, Exorcist Nothing: A Fable.  His film credits include A Shot in the Dark, The Great Bank Robbery and Promise Her Anything.
> 
> Big News Network.com - World News


----------



## waltky

Hymie the Robot on 'Get Smart,' Dies at 85...




*Dick Gautier, Hymie the Robot on 'Get Smart,' Dies at 85*
_1/14/2017 - The actor started out as a stand-up comic and received a Tony nomination for playing the Elvis-like singer in the original production of 'Bye, Bye Birdie.'_


> Dick Gautier, who starred on Broadway in the original production of Bye, Bye Birdie and then famously played Hymie the Robot on the sitcom Get Smart, has died. He was 85.  Gautier died Friday night at an assisted living facility in Arcadia, Calif., after a long illness, his daughter Denise told The Hollywood Reporter.  Gautier, who started his career as a stand-up comic, received a Tony nomination for playing Conrad Birdie, the character based on Elvis Presley, in the memorable, original 1960 production of Bye, Bye Birdie, starring Dick Van Dyke.   The handsome actor appeared as Hymie on just six episodes of Get Smart over four seasons, yet he was one of the spy spoof's most popular characters.
> 
> Hymie, who was incredibly strong and had a supercomputer for a brain and wires and components in a compartment in his chest, originally was built for the evil organization KAOS but came over to CONTROL (the good guys) because Max (Don Adams) was the first one to treat him like a real person.  "When I met with the powers that be, I told them that when I was a kid in Canada I saw a man in a storefront window acting like a manikin to drum up business," he said in 2013. "If you could make him smile, you’d get $10. So, I tried, but not by acting crazy — I merely imitated his movements. I didn’t win the $10, but I got the part of Hymie, which was a little better."  Eventually, Max picked Hymie to be his best man for his wedding with Agent 99 (Barbara Feldon), and Gautier returned as the robot for a 1989 Get Smart TV movie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Gautier (right) with Don Adams on 'Get Smart.'​
> In 1975, Gautier starred as Robin Hood on the short-lived ABC series When Things Were Rotten, co-created by Mel Brooks, who, of course, had launched Get Smart as well.  Gautier was a veteran stand-up performer and working at The Blue Angel nightclub in New York as an opener for headliner and singer Margaret Whiting when he was spotted by Bye, Bye Birdie director Gower Champion and Charles Strouse, who did the music for the production.  "They asked me to read for this thing," he recalled in a 2014 interview with Kliph Nesteroff. "I was a little put off because I didn't like rock and roll. Not at that point. I said, 'I don't think it's for me. I like Jerome Kern and George Gershwin.'  "They said, 'Will you at least come in and audition?' I went in and they said, 'Would you sing an Elvis song?' I said, 'I don't know any Elvis songs.' So they just played some blues and I ad-libbed and I guess they liked it. Couple months later they called.
> 
> Gautier told his agent, "'It's not for me. I feel very inhibited and very intimidated by this whole Elvis thing because it's not me.' He said, 'It's a satire.' Then I went, 'Ohhhhh.' When he said that, then I got it. Suddenly it was OK. I got the part, got a Tony nomination, and my career was in a whole different place. I didn't work nightclubs anymore."  Jesse Pearson played Conrad in the 1963 movie version.  Gautier was born on Oct. 30, 1931, in Culver City, and his father, a French-Canadian, worked as a grip at MGM. He spent some time growing up in Montreal and sang and did a comedy act with a band that wound up on a local TV show in L.A.
> 
> MORE


----------



## Hugo Furst

waltky said:


> Hymie the Robot on 'Get Smart,' Dies at 85...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Dick Gautier, Hymie the Robot on 'Get Smart,' Dies at 85*
> _1/14/2017 - The actor started out as a stand-up comic and received a Tony nomination for playing the Elvis-like singer in the original production of 'Bye, Bye Birdie.'_
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Gautier, who starred on Broadway in the original production of Bye, Bye Birdie and then famously played Hymie the Robot on the sitcom Get Smart, has died. He was 85.  Gautier died Friday night at an assisted living facility in Arcadia, Calif., after a long illness, his daughter Denise told The Hollywood Reporter.  Gautier, who started his career as a stand-up comic, received a Tony nomination for playing Conrad Birdie, the character based on Elvis Presley, in the memorable, original 1960 production of Bye, Bye Birdie, starring Dick Van Dyke.   The handsome actor appeared as Hymie on just six episodes of Get Smart over four seasons, yet he was one of the spy spoof's most popular characters.
> 
> Hymie, who was incredibly strong and had a supercomputer for a brain and wires and components in a compartment in his chest, originally was built for the evil organization KAOS but came over to CONTROL (the good guys) because Max (Don Adams) was the first one to treat him like a real person.  "When I met with the powers that be, I told them that when I was a kid in Canada I saw a man in a storefront window acting like a manikin to drum up business," he said in 2013. "If you could make him smile, you’d get $10. So, I tried, but not by acting crazy — I merely imitated his movements. I didn’t win the $10, but I got the part of Hymie, which was a little better."  Eventually, Max picked Hymie to be his best man for his wedding with Agent 99 (Barbara Feldon), and Gautier returned as the robot for a 1989 Get Smart TV movie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Gautier (right) with Don Adams on 'Get Smart.'​
> In 1975, Gautier starred as Robin Hood on the short-lived ABC series When Things Were Rotten, co-created by Mel Brooks, who, of course, had launched Get Smart as well.  Gautier was a veteran stand-up performer and working at The Blue Angel nightclub in New York as an opener for headliner and singer Margaret Whiting when he was spotted by Bye, Bye Birdie director Gower Champion and Charles Strouse, who did the music for the production.  "They asked me to read for this thing," he recalled in a 2014 interview with Kliph Nesteroff. "I was a little put off because I didn't like rock and roll. Not at that point. I said, 'I don't think it's for me. I like Jerome Kern and George Gershwin.'  "They said, 'Will you at least come in and audition?' I went in and they said, 'Would you sing an Elvis song?' I said, 'I don't know any Elvis songs.' So they just played some blues and I ad-libbed and I guess they liked it. Couple months later they called.
> 
> Gautier told his agent, "'It's not for me. I feel very inhibited and very intimidated by this whole Elvis thing because it's not me.' He said, 'It's a satire.' Then I went, 'Ohhhhh.' When he said that, then I got it. Suddenly it was OK. I got the part, got a Tony nomination, and my career was in a whole different place. I didn't work nightclubs anymore."  Jesse Pearson played Conrad in the 1963 movie version.  Gautier was born on Oct. 30, 1931, in Culver City, and his father, a French-Canadian, worked as a grip at MGM. He spent some time growing up in Montreal and sang and did a comedy act with a band that wound up on a local TV show in L.A.
> 
> MORE
Click to expand...

I remember him as the mamas boy in It's a Mad Mad Mad Mad Mad World


----------



## waltky

One of last Pacific wave pilots passes on...




*Pacific ‘wave pilot’ kept ancient mariner skills alive*
_Tue, Jan 17, 2017 - One of the Pacific’s last traditional navigators, or wave pilots, has died in Majuro, but not before passing many of his skills on to a younger generation of Marshallese._


> For thousands of years, Pacific Islanders have sailed between remote atolls without navigation aids such as maps and compasses, instead using wave motion and stars to guide them across vast distances.  Captain Korent Joel, 68, was a master of the ancient techniques, which were recently highlighted in the animated Disney feature Moana.  Joel was determined these skills would not die with him and worked with the non-profit organization Waan Aelon in Majel (WAM — Canoes of the Marshall Islands) to teach youngsters.  He also collaborated with international researchers keen to document his uncanny abilities and see if they could find a scientific explanation for them.
> 
> His knowledge was also featured in several publications, including the New York Times.  “Theoretically, a wave-pilot, dropped blindfolded into a boat in Marshallese waters, could follow a set of seamarks — waves of a particular shape — alone to land,” the Times reported.  Because Joel was also a licensed ship captain, he understood both traditional and Western navigation, giving him the ability to communicate his knowledge to outsiders as well as Marshallese.  Stories about his navigation skills abound.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Captain Korent Joel, 68, a master of maritime navigation using wave motion and stars, while out at sea in the Pacific.​
> WAM director Alson Kelen was with Joel in a small yacht sailing between Kwajalein and Ujae atolls when they were hit by high winds which blew them off course.  Joel woke from a sleep and immediately told the crew they were heading the wrong way, even though it was pitch dark and raining heavily with no stars visible.  They followed his directions and were amazed when dawn broke a few hours later and Ujae came into view.  Once when Kelen was lost and radioed Joel for advice, the veteran wayfinder told to him “feel it” and read the swells.
> 
> Kelen said that navigators such as Joel were traditionally a vital part of the ocean-going society — with knowledge about how to plant seeds, build canoes, organize the community and protect the reef.  He said the knowledge Joel has passed on was helping inspire young Marshallese to become marine biologists, oceanographers and take up other marine-related skills.  “It’s amazing how much we lost... I hope what Captain Korent started with other navigators won’t stop now,” he said. “This is the blueprint not just for navigation, but for life in the Marshall Islands.”  Joel was buried on Saturday, two weeks after he died in the capital, Majuro.
> 
> Pacific ‘wave pilot’ kept ancient mariner skills alive - Taipei Times


----------



## waltky

Miguel Ferrer passes at 61...




*'NCIS: Los Angeles' star Miguel Ferrer dies at 61*
_Jan 19,`17 -- Miguel Ferrer, who brought stern authority to his featured role on CBS' hit "NCIS: Los Angeles" and, before that, to NBC crime drama "Crossing Jordan," has died.  CBS said Ferrer died Thursday of cancer at his Los Angeles home. He was 61._


> He had played assistant director Owen Granger on "NCIS: Los Angeles" since 2012. Before that, he played the chief medical examiner and gruff-but-supportive boss to series star Jill Hennessy for the six seasons of "Crossing Jordan."  A native of Santa Monica, California, Ferrer was the son of Academy Award-winning actor Jose Ferrer and singer-actress Rosemary Clooney, and a cousin of George Clooney, who issued a statement Thursday afternoon.  "Today, history will mark giant changes in our world," Clooney said, "and lost to most will be that on the same day Miguel Ferrer lost his battle to throat cancer.  But not lost to his family. Miguel made the world brighter and funnier and his passing is felt so deeply in our family that events of the day ... pale in comparison. We love you Miguel. We always will."
> 
> In his own statement, "NCIS: Los Angeles" showrunner R. Scott Gemmill called Ferrer "a man of tremendous talent who had a powerful dramatic presence onscreen, a wicked sense of humor and a huge heart.   Ferrer began his career in the early 1980s with guest shots on many TV series. In 1990 he scored a signature role as FBI Agent Albert Rosenfield on David Lynch's smash series "Twin Peaks." He reprised that character for the 1992 movie "Twin Peaks: Fire Walk with Me."  He will encore yet again as Agent Rosenfield for Showtime's "Twin Peaks" revival airing this spring.
> 
> Along with TV, Ferrer appeared in more than 40 movies, including "RoboCop," where he played the villainous Bob Morton, designer of the title character, "Iron Man 3 ," where he portrayed the vice president, and "Traffic."  Voiceover credits include "Superman: The Animated Series," ''Robot Chicken" and "American Dad!"  Before becoming an actor, he was a successful studio musician who played drums in a variety of bands, and toured with his mother and Bing Crosby.  Survivors include his wife Lori and sons Lukas and Rafi.
> 
> News from The Associated Press


----------



## waltky

Mary Tyler Moore passes at 80...




*US actress Mary Tyler Moore dies aged 80*
_Wed, 25 Jan 2017 - The Oscar nominated actress, who rose to fame in 1960s sitcom The Dick Van Dyke Show, has died._


> Emmy award-winning US actress Mary Tyler Moore has died aged 80, her publicist says.  She was best known for her television roles in the 1960s sitcom The Dick Van Dyke Show and the eponymous The Mary Tyler Moore Show in the 1970s.  She was also nominated for a best actress Oscar in 1980 for the film Ordinary People.  Mara Buxbaum said in a statement she died in the company of friends and her husband, Dr S. Robert Levine.
> 
> 'Changed television'
> 
> Born in Brooklyn, New York, Moore moved to Los Angeles when she was eight years old and started her career in show business as a dancer aged 17.  Her first appearance was in a Hotpoint advert in the 1950s, dressed as an elf.  But her parts grew in size during that decade, before she landed the role of wife Laura Petrie in The Dick Van Dyke Show in 1961.  In 2012, Van Dyke said working with the "beautiful, bright and talented," Moore was "an effortless piece of cake."  Later, she starred as TV producer Mary Richards in her self-titled sitcom. Running for seven seasons from 1970 to 1977, it was named by Time Magazine as one of 17 shows that "changed television".  Moore emerged onscreen at a time when women in leading roles were traditional housewife characters.  But with her modern trousers and Jackie Kennedy-style hair, and playing a single woman, living on her own and chasing a career, she challenged that stereotype in front of millions of viewers.
> 
> Moore and her then-husband Grant Tinker created and produced the show and a number of spin-offs, as well as other hits programmes, including Hill Street Blues, St. Elsewhere and Remington Steele.  TV host Oprah Winfrey described Moore as one of her early inspirations, saying she watched her show every week as a child.  "I wanted to be Mary," she said. "I wanted to live where Mary lived."  Moore swapped comedy for drama in Ordinary People, playing an affluent, bitter mother who loses her son in an accident. As well as an Oscar nod, the role earned her a Golden Globe.  Robert Redford, who directed the film, paid tribute to her, saying "energy, spirit and talent created a new bright spot in the television landscape".
> 
> Co-star Timothy Hutton said in a statement: "She was a truly amazing person, a great friend, and an inspiration to all."  Moore, who was married three times, endured great personal tragedy. She grew up with an alcoholic mother and suffered from alcohol problems herself - both women were treated at the Betty Ford Center.  Her younger sister died of a drug overdose aged just 21 and she lost her brother to cancer at 47. In her book, After All, Moore described how she tried to help her terminally-ill brother commit suicide with drug-laced ice cream, but the attempt failed.  Her only child, Richie, born during her first marriage to Richard Meeker, also struggled with drug abuse, and accidentally shot himself dead aged 24.  Moore was diagnosed with Type 1 diabetes in the 1970s and later became the international chair of the Juvenile Diabetes Research Foundation, testifying before US Congress to promote stem-cell research. She also campaigned for animal rights.
> 
> *'True great'*


----------



## skye

waltky said:


> Mary Tyler Moore passes at 80...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *US actress Mary Tyler Moore dies aged 80*
> _Wed, 25 Jan 2017 - The Oscar nominated actress, who rose to fame in 1960s sitcom The Dick Van Dyke Show, has died._
> 
> 
> 
> Emmy award-winning US actress Mary Tyler Moore has died aged 80, her publicist says.  She was best known for her television roles in the 1960s sitcom The Dick Van Dyke Show and the eponymous The Mary Tyler Moore Show in the 1970s.  She was also nominated for a best actress Oscar in 1980 for the film Ordinary People.  Mara Buxbaum said in a statement she died in the company of friends and her husband, Dr S. Robert Levine.
> 
> 'Changed television'
> 
> Born in Brooklyn, New York, Moore moved to Los Angeles when she was eight years old and started her career in show business as a dancer aged 17.  Her first appearance was in a Hotpoint advert in the 1950s, dressed as an elf.  But her parts grew in size during that decade, before she landed the role of wife Laura Petrie in The Dick Van Dyke Show in 1961.  In 2012, Van Dyke said working with the "beautiful, bright and talented," Moore was "an effortless piece of cake."  Later, she starred as TV producer Mary Richards in her self-titled sitcom. Running for seven seasons from 1970 to 1977, it was named by Time Magazine as one of 17 shows that "changed television".  Moore emerged onscreen at a time when women in leading roles were traditional housewife characters.  But with her modern trousers and Jackie Kennedy-style hair, and playing a single woman, living on her own and chasing a career, she challenged that stereotype in front of millions of viewers.
> 
> Moore and her then-husband Grant Tinker created and produced the show and a number of spin-offs, as well as other hits programmes, including Hill Street Blues, St. Elsewhere and Remington Steele.  TV host Oprah Winfrey described Moore as one of her early inspirations, saying she watched her show every week as a child.  "I wanted to be Mary," she said. "I wanted to live where Mary lived."  Moore swapped comedy for drama in Ordinary People, playing an affluent, bitter mother who loses her son in an accident. As well as an Oscar nod, the role earned her a Golden Globe.  Robert Redford, who directed the film, paid tribute to her, saying "energy, spirit and talent created a new bright spot in the television landscape".
> 
> Co-star Timothy Hutton said in a statement: "She was a truly amazing person, a great friend, and an inspiration to all."  Moore, who was married three times, endured great personal tragedy. She grew up with an alcoholic mother and suffered from alcohol problems herself - both women were treated at the Betty Ford Center.  Her younger sister died of a drug overdose aged just 21 and she lost her brother to cancer at 47. In her book, After All, Moore described how she tried to help her terminally-ill brother commit suicide with drug-laced ice cream, but the attempt failed.  Her only child, Richie, born during her first marriage to Richard Meeker, also struggled with drug abuse, and accidentally shot himself dead aged 24.  Moore was diagnosed with Type 1 diabetes in the 1970s and later became the international chair of the Juvenile Diabetes Research Foundation, testifying before US Congress to promote stem-cell research. She also campaigned for animal rights.
> 
> *'True great'*
Click to expand...



too late 
but thank you nevertheless.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Mike Connors
AKA Mannix

'Mannix' star Mike Connors dies at 91


----------



## skye

WillHaftawaite said:


> Mike Connors
> AKA Mannix
> 
> 'Mannix' star Mike Connors dies at 91




RIP  Mike Connors



Aired from  Sept 1967 to April 1975.
Theme by Lalo Schifrin.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Day late, but...

Barbara Hale
AKA Della Street

Barbara Hale Dies: ‘Perry Mason’ Co-Star & Leading Lady Of Films Was 94


----------



## JOSweetHeart

I just saw over at the Twitter website that an actor named John Hurt has also gone forward after battling cancer.

God bless you and his family always!!!

Holly


----------



## waltky

*All the greats are dying off...

Actor John Hurt, star of 'The Elephant Man', dead at 77*
_January 27, 2017- Veteran British actor Sir John Hurt, Oscar-nominated for his star turn in "The Elephant Man" and his supporting role in "Midnight Express", has died after a long battle with pancreatic cancer, a representative said on Saturday. He was 77._


> Hurt, who had starred in more than 200 films and television series over a career spanning six decades, revealed in 2015 that he was suffering from the early stages of pancreatic cancer and that he was receiving treatment. His death was confirmed to Reuters via email by Charles McDonald, a British-based representative for the actor's Los Angeles talent manager, John Crosby. The BBC, citing the actor's agent, also reported that Hurt had died. Further details of the circumstances of his death were not immediately available.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> British actor John Hurt holds the Gold Giraldillo Award as a tribute to his career during the Sevilla European film festival in the Andalusian capital of Seville​
> 
> Hurt said at the time of his cancer diagnosis that he intended to continue working. He most recently starred in the Sundance TV crime series "The Last Panthers" and in the Oscar-nominated film "Jackie", playing a priest who consoled the newly widowed wife of slain U.S. President John F. Kennedy. Hurt, a native of Derbyshire in England, garnered his first Academy Award nomination for his supporting role as Max, an inmate who befriends the imprisoned drug smuggler Billy inside a Turkish jail in the gripping 1978 drama "Midnight Express". He earned greater acclaim, and an Oscar nomination as best lead actor, for his memorable portrayal of John Merrick, a grossly disfigured Victorian-era man struggling to project his humanity while enduring the indignities of life as a side-show freak. With his face obscured behind the character's deformity, Hurt's performance rested largely on the expression of the actor's signature raspy voice.
> 
> 
> His roles in both "The Elephant Man" and "Midnight Express" won him Britain's top film award, the BAFTA. He was bestowed an honorary BAFTA in 2012 for his outstanding contribution to cinema.
> 
> Hurt also played a key role in the original 1979 sci-fi thriller "Alien". His character, Kane, became the first member of a space merchant vessel crew to fall victim to a fearsome life form, encountered on a distant moon, when a deadly parasitic creature burst from his chest. Other notable credits include supporting parts as a village doctor in Greece whose daughter falls in love with an Italian military officer during World War Two in the 2001 film "Captain Corelli's Mandolin", and as the eccentric wand-maker Mr. Ollivander in the "Harry Potter" movie franchise.
> 
> Actor John Hurt, star of 'The Elephant Man', dead at 77



See also:


*Barbara Hale, ‘Perry Mason’ Actress, Dies at 94*

_January 27, 2017 | 
Barbara Hale, who played secretary Della Street in the “Perry Mason” television series and movies, died Thursday. She was 94._



> According to a Facebook post by her son William Katt, Hale passed away at her home on Sherman Oaks, Calif. “Lost my beautiful wonderful mom Barbara Hale yesterday afternoon,” Katt, star of the television series “The Greatest American Hero,” wrote Friday. “She left peacefully at her home in Sherman Oaks Ca surrounded by close family and dear friends. We’ve all been so lucky to have her for so long. She was gracious and kind and silly and always fun to be with. A wonderful actress and smart business woman she was most of all a treasure as a friend and mother! We’re all a little lost without her but we have extraordinary stories and memories to take with us for the rest of our lives.
> 
> 
> Hale played Della Street, assistant to Raymond Burr’s titular lawyer, in nine seasons of the series and 30 television movies. She spent her early career under contract with RKO, and went on to star in “Higher and Higher” with Frank Sinatra, “Lady Luck” with Robert Young and Frank Morgan, “The Window,” “Jolson Sings Again,” “Lorna Doone,” and “The Far Horizons” with Charlton Heston.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Perry Mason” aired on CBS from 1957 to 1966 and starred Burr as a Los Angeles criminal defense attorney. The show was one of the first hour-long series in television history. Hale won a Primetime Emmy Award in 1959 for playing Street, and reprised the character when “Perry Mason” was revived in the 1980s as a series of television movies by NBC.
> 
> Hale was given a star on the Hollywood Walk of Fame in 1960. Among her later film roles were “Airport” and “Big Wednesday.” Born in DeKalb, Illinois in 1922, Hale was the second child of Willa and Luther Hale. Her father was a landscape gardener. Her late husband, Bill Williams, starred in the western series “The Adventures of Kit Carson” and died in 1992. She is survived by her son William Katt, daughters Johanna Katt and Juanita King, six grandchildren, and three great-grandchildren.
> 
> 
> Barbara Hale, ‘Perry Mason’ Actress, Dies at 94


----------



## Hugo Furst

‘Battlestar Galactica’ Star Richard Hatch Dead at 71, Hailed as ‘Gracious Man’


----------



## skye

Him too..... ^^^^


----------



## Hugo Furst

Judge Wapner finally made it to the Supreme Court.

Joseph Wapner, Star of 'People's Court', Has Died


----------



## Hugo Furst

Robert Osborne, TCM Host and Film Historian, Dies at 84


----------



## skye

^^^    I remember him from so many movie documentaries..... RIP Robert Osborne.


----------



## esthermoon

WillHaftawaite said:


> Day late, but...
> 
> Barbara Hale
> AKA Della Street
> 
> Barbara Hale Dies: ‘Perry Mason’ Co-Star & Leading Lady Of Films Was 94


Oh no... 
I've recently seen her in a perry mason episode on YouTube


----------



## Hugo Furst

‘Gong Show’ Creator Chuck Barris Dies at 87


----------



## waltky

Don Rickles passes away...




*Comic Don Rickles Dead at Age 90*
_April 06, 2017  — Don Rickles, the master insult comic who created laughs with ridicule and sarcasm in a decades-long career that earned him the facetious nickname "Mr. Warmth," died on Thursday at his Los Angeles home from kidney failure, his publicist said. He was 90._


> Rickles, who said he developed his brand of mockery humor because he was no good at telling traditional jokes, had recently postponed some performances, including a show set for May in Tulsa, Oklahoma, that was pushed back to November just this week.  His death was confirmed by his spokesman, Paul Shefrin, who said Rickles is survived by his wife of 52 years, Barbara, as well as their daughter, Mindy Mann, and two grandchildren. He would have turned 91 on May 8.  The New York-born Rickles had an intense, often-ad libbed, rapid-fire delivery and a wide, impish grin. He delighted nightclub audiences, Hollywood royalty and politicians by hurling invective at them, all in good fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don Rickles appears onstage at The 2012 Comedy Awards in New York, April 28, 2012.​
> Encountering Frank Sinatra for the first time during a stand-up act in 1957, Rickles greeted the mercurial singer as Sinatra walked in with a retinue of tough guys by saying, "Make yourself at home, Frank - hit somebody."  Luckily for Rickles, the line amused Sinatra, who became one of his biggest boosters and took to calling the short, bald Rickles "Bullethead."  Performing decades later at the second inaugural gala of U.S. President Ronald Reagan in 1985, Rickles did not hesitate to zing the commander-in-chief, asking, "Is this too fast for you, Ronnie?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comedian Henny Youngman, second from right, clowns with celebrities, left to right, Don Rickles, Sugar Ray, Milton Berle and Jack Albertson in the Beverly Hills, California Hilton, Nov. 17, 1978.​
> But the most frequent targets of the "Merchant of Venom" were the fans who packed his performances for a chance to be belittled as a "dummy," a "hockey puck" or worse. Celebrities often showed up just for the honor of being mocked by Rickles, and no minority or ethnic group was immune to a Rickles tongue-lashing.  "He was called 'The Merchant of Venom' but in truth, he was one of the kindest, caring and most sensitive human beings we have ever known," actor-comedian Bob Newhart and his wife, Ginnie, said in a statement.  Comic actor Jim Carrey tweeted: "Don once begged me for a couple of bucks, then told me to twist myself into a pretzel.  Ego slayer! Comic Everest!" Oscar winner Tom Hanks also tweeted a tribute to his "Toy Story" co-star, saying, "A God died today. Don Rickles, we did not want to ever lose you. Never."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comedian Don Rickles (left) laughs with actor Kirk Douglas at Douglas' 100th birthday party at the Beverly Hills Hotel, Dec. 9. 2016, in Beverly Hills, California.​
> Rickles also mocked himself and shied away from describing himself as an "insult comic," insisting that his humor was not intended to be mean-spirited but was built on making wild exaggerations for the sake of laughs.  Much of Rickles' material played on racial and ethnic stereotypes that did not always keep up with cultural evolution.  He came under fire in 2012 for a joke that characterized President Barack Obama as a janitor. His spokesman defended the line as just "a joke, as were the other comments Don made that night."  "Anyone who knows him knows he's not a racist," the spokesman told Politico then.
> 
> *Heckling the Hecklers*


----------



## Hugo Furst

Peter Hanson

‘General Hospital’ Alum Peter Hansen Dies at 95


----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst

'Deadwood' actor Powers Boothe dies at 68


----------



## waltky

Uncle Ferd says his mother was Hazel, Shirley Booth, with an E onna end...




*Tributes to Deadwood actor Powers Boothe following his death aged 68*
_Monday 15th May, 2017 -  Stars have been paying tribute to veteran Hollywood character actor Powers Boothe who has died aged 68._


> He was best known for playing villains in the hit television show Deadwood, and in successful films such as Tombstone, Sin City and The Avengers.  Boothe's publicist said he died of natural causes at his home in Los Angeles on Sunday.  Beau Bridges tweeted the news and called him "a dear friend, great actor, devoted father and husband".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powers Boothe, pictured in August 2014 at the LA premiere of Sin City: A Dame To Kill For, has died aged 68​
> The actor won an Emmy award in 1980 for playing cult leader Jim Jones in the TV movie Guyana Tragedy: The Story Of Jim Jones.  He also had memorable roles playing the ruthless saloon owner Cy Tolliver in Deadwood, the gunman Curly Bill Brocius in Tombstone and the corrupt senator in Sin City.
> 
> Actor James Woods tweeted: " Just sad, shocking and unexpected news. We had dinner with @GarySinise and friends weeks ago. Nicest man. #RIP"  A private service for Boothe will be held in Texas where he was from.
> 
> Tributes to Deadwood actor Powers Boothe following his death aged 68 - BelfastTelegraph.co.uk


----------



## Hugo Furst

waltky said:


> Uncle Ferd says his mother was Hazel, Shirley Booth, with an E onna end...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tributes to Deadwood actor Powers Boothe following his death aged 68*
> _Monday 15th May, 2017 -  Stars have been paying tribute to veteran Hollywood character actor Powers Boothe who has died aged 68._
> 
> 
> 
> He was best known for playing villains in the hit television show Deadwood, and in successful films such as Tombstone, Sin City and The Avengers.  Boothe's publicist said he died of natural causes at his home in Los Angeles on Sunday.  Beau Bridges tweeted the news and called him "a dear friend, great actor, devoted father and husband".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powers Boothe, pictured in August 2014 at the LA premiere of Sin City: A Dame To Kill For, has died aged 68​
> The actor won an Emmy award in 1980 for playing cult leader Jim Jones in the TV movie Guyana Tragedy: The Story Of Jim Jones.  He also had memorable roles playing the ruthless saloon owner Cy Tolliver in Deadwood, the gunman Curly Bill Brocius in Tombstone and the corrupt senator in Sin City.
> 
> Actor James Woods tweeted: " Just sad, shocking and unexpected news. We had dinner with @GarySinise and friends weeks ago. Nicest man. #RIP"  A private service for Boothe will be held in Texas where he was from.
> 
> Tributes to Deadwood actor Powers Boothe following his death aged 68 - BelfastTelegraph.co.uk
Click to expand...


Powers parents were Merrill Vestal Boothe and his wife Emily Kathryn Reeves.

Shirley Booth, no e, had no children


----------



## esthermoon

WillHaftawaite said:


> 'Deadwood' actor Powers Boothe dies at 68


No....RIP 
I remember this guy in a movie with Nick Nolte but I don't recall the title...


----------



## Hugo Furst

esthermoon said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 'Deadwood' actor Powers Boothe dies at 68
> 
> 
> 
> No....RIP
> I remember this guy in a movie with Nick Nolte but I don't recall the title...
Click to expand...

Extreme Prejudice (1987) - IMDb


----------



## esthermoon

WillHaftawaite said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 'Deadwood' actor Powers Boothe dies at 68
> 
> 
> 
> No....RIP
> I remember this guy in a movie with Nick Nolte but I don't recall the title...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Extreme Prejudice (1987) - IMDb
Click to expand...

That was the movie! Thanks!


----------



## Hugo Furst

Roger Moore, Iconic James Bond Actor, Dies Aged 89


----------



## Moonglow

WillHaftawaite said:


> Roger Moore, Iconic James Bond Actor, Dies Aged 89


He looked good even in old age....


----------



## Michelle420

https://www.nytimes.com/2017/05/22/movies/dina-merrill-dead-actress-and-heiress.html
Dina Merrill, Actress and Philanthropist, Dies at 93







> Dina Merrill, the actress and heiress to two fortunes who wintered at her family’s Mar-a-Lago estate in Palm Beach, Fla., as a child before becoming a leading lady in movies, most often in upper-class roles, died on Monday at her home in East Hampton, N.Y. She was 93.


----------



## Hugo Furst

drifter said:


> https://www.nytimes.com/2017/05/22/movies/dina-merrill-dead-actress-and-heiress.html
> Dina Merrill, Actress and Philanthropist, Dies at 93
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dina Merrill, the actress and heiress to two fortunes who wintered at her family’s Mar-a-Lago estate in Palm Beach, Fla., as a child before becoming a leading lady in movies, most often in upper-class roles, died on Monday at her home in East Hampton, N.Y. She was 93.
Click to expand...

Lovely woman.


----------



## waltky

The Saint goes to Heaven...




*Roger Moore, star of 7 James Bond films, dies at 89*
_May 23,`17 -- Roger Moore, the suavely insouciant star of seven James Bond films, has died in Switzerland. He was 89._


> The British actor died Tuesday after a short battle with cancer, according to a family statement posted on Moore's official Twitter account.  "We know our own love and admiration will be magnified many times over, across the world, by people who knew him for his films, his television shows and his passionate work for UNICEF, which he considered to be his greatest achievement," the statement said.
> 
> Moore's relaxed style and sense of whimsy, which relied heavily on the arched eyebrow, seemed a commentary on the essential ridiculousness of the Bond films, in which the handsome British secret agent was as adept at mixing martinis, bedding beautiful women and ordering gourmet meals as he was at disposing of super-villains trying to take over the world.  "To me, the Bond situations are so ridiculous, so outrageous," he once said. "I mean, this man is supposed to be a spy and yet, everybody knows he's a spy. Every bartender in the world offers him martinis that are shaken, not stirred. What kind of serious spy is recognized everywhere he goes? It's outrageous. So you have to treat the humor outrageously as well."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Veteran British actor Roger Moore, poses for a portrait, in the Studio City section of Los Angeles. Roger Moore's family said Tuesday May 23, 2017 that the former James Bond star has died after a short battle with cancer​
> While he never eclipsed Sean Connery in the public's eye as the definitive James Bond, Moore did play the role of secret agent 007 in just as many films as Connery did, and he managed to do so while "finding a joke in every situation," according to film critic Rex Reed.  The actor, who came to the role in 1973 after Connery tired of it, had already enjoyed a long career in films and television, albeit with mixed success.  He was remembered warmly by fans of the popular U.S. 1950s-60s TV series "Maverick" as Beauregarde Maverick, the English cousin of the Wild West's Maverick brothers, Bret and Bart. He also starred in the 1959 U.S. series "The Alaskans."
> 
> In England, he had a long-running TV hit with "The Saint," playing Simon Templar, the enigmatic action hero who helps put wealthy crooks in jail while absconding with their fortunes. By the time the series, which also aired in the United States, ended in 1969, his partnership with its producers had made him a wealthy man.  Such success followed a Time magazine review of one of his earliest films, 1956's "Diane," in which his performance opposite Lana Turner was dismissed as that of "a lump of English roast beef."  In the 1970s, film critic Vincent Canby would dismiss Moore's acting abilities as having "reduced all human emotions to a series of variations on one gesture, the raising of the right eyebrow."
> 
> MORE


----------



## Hugo Furst

waltky said:


> The Saint goes to Heaven...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Roger Moore, star of 7 James Bond films, dies at 89*
> _May 23,`17 -- Roger Moore, the suavely insouciant star of seven James Bond films, has died in Switzerland. He was 89._
> 
> 
> 
> The British actor died Tuesday after a short battle with cancer, according to a family statement posted on Moore's official Twitter account.  "We know our own love and admiration will be magnified many times over, across the world, by people who knew him for his films, his television shows and his passionate work for UNICEF, which he considered to be his greatest achievement," the statement said.
> 
> Moore's relaxed style and sense of whimsy, which relied heavily on the arched eyebrow, seemed a commentary on the essential ridiculousness of the Bond films, in which the handsome British secret agent was as adept at mixing martinis, bedding beautiful women and ordering gourmet meals as he was at disposing of super-villains trying to take over the world.  "To me, the Bond situations are so ridiculous, so outrageous," he once said. "I mean, this man is supposed to be a spy and yet, everybody knows he's a spy. Every bartender in the world offers him martinis that are shaken, not stirred. What kind of serious spy is recognized everywhere he goes? It's outrageous. So you have to treat the humor outrageously as well."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Veteran British actor Roger Moore, poses for a portrait, in the Studio City section of Los Angeles. Roger Moore's family said Tuesday May 23, 2017 that the former James Bond star has died after a short battle with cancer​
> While he never eclipsed Sean Connery in the public's eye as the definitive James Bond, Moore did play the role of secret agent 007 in just as many films as Connery did, and he managed to do so while "finding a joke in every situation," according to film critic Rex Reed.  The actor, who came to the role in 1973 after Connery tired of it, had already enjoyed a long career in films and television, albeit with mixed success.  He was remembered warmly by fans of the popular U.S. 1950s-60s TV series "Maverick" as Beauregarde Maverick, the English cousin of the Wild West's Maverick brothers, Bret and Bart. He also starred in the 1959 U.S. series "The Alaskans."
> 
> In England, he had a long-running TV hit with "The Saint," playing Simon Templar, the enigmatic action hero who helps put wealthy crooks in jail while absconding with their fortunes. By the time the series, which also aired in the United States, ended in 1969, his partnership with its producers had made him a wealthy man.  Such success followed a Time magazine review of one of his earliest films, 1956's "Diane," in which his performance opposite Lana Turner was dismissed as that of "a lump of English roast beef."  In the 1970s, film critic Vincent Canby would dismiss Moore's acting abilities as having "reduced all human emotions to a series of variations on one gesture, the raising of the right eyebrow."
> 
> MORE
Click to expand...


----------



## Wyatt earp

esthermoon said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 'Deadwood' actor Powers Boothe dies at 68
> 
> 
> 
> No....RIP
> I remember this guy in a movie with Nick Nolte but I don't recall the title...
Click to expand...



You know I really enjoy your posts,  I didn't know you had that much freedom now in your country..

I guess the nam war was worse on our part.. Thanks for posting kid it has opened up my eyes ..



.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Peter Sallis: Wallace and Gromit actor dies aged 96 - BBC News


----------



## Hugo Furst

Roger Smith Dies: ‘Auntie Mame’ And ‘77 Sunset Strip’ Star Was 84


----------



## skye

WillHaftawaite said:


> Roger Smith Dies: ‘Auntie Mame’ And ‘77 Sunset Strip’ Star Was 84





RIP Roger Smith

He had one of the longest marriages in Hollywood.....50 years to beautiful Ann Margret.

Love 77 Sunset Strip.




Back in the day...wow just wow!!


----------



## waltky

Holy Caskets! - Batman's dead...





*Batman, Family Guy actor Adam West dead at 88 after battle with leukemia*
_Sunday 11th June, 2017 - Actor Adam West, who played Batman in the 1960s television series, has passed away at the age of 88 after a “short but brave” battle with leukemia, according to a statement from his family._


> Born in 1928 as William West Anderson in Walla Walla, Washington, West decided to pursue stardom from an early age. His mother, Audrey Speer, was an opera singer and concert pianist, but abandoned her Hollywood dreams to care for her children. After he graduated from Whitman College with a literature degree, he was drafted into the Army, where he worked as an announcer on American Forces Network television.  After his discharge, West worked for a stint on the Hawaii children’s program El Kini Popo Show, then moved to Hollywood in 1959 and changed his name. He liked the way Adam looked and sounded with his middle name, he wrote in his autobiography, so he combined the two to become Adam West.
> 
> In the ’60s, West appeared in films such as Geronimo, The Outlaws Is Coming and Robinson Crusoe on Mars. He rocketed to stardom with a lead role in ABC’s Batman and will be remembered for his campy, slapstick portrayal of the Caped Crusader on a show that frequently edged into satire.  “He was bright, witty and fun to work with,” Julie Newmar, who played Catwoman to West’s Batman, said in a statement Saturday. “I will miss him in the physical world and savour him always in the world of imagination and creativity.”  Though the network cancelled it after three seasons, NBC was set to pick up the rights for a fourth, but before they could begin production, someone destroyed the sets. The cost to rebuild them was too great, and the deal fell through.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> October 1966: American actor Adam West with the actress Jill St John at the premiere of director John Huston's film, The Bible.​
> West was increasingly typecast and struggled to find work for a stretch after Batman, appearing in low-budget movies like Curse of the Moon Child through the 1970s.  “You get terribly typecast playing a character like that,” he told The Associated Press in a 2014 interview. “But in the overall, I’m delighted because my character became iconic and has opened a lot of doors in other ways, too.”  He was offered the role of James Bond in 1971’s Diamonds Are Forever, but turned it down because he believed the role should be played by a British actor.
> 
> He remained a pop culture icon, and reignited his career by lending his silky smooth voice to animated shows like The Fairly OddParents, The Simpsons and Batman: Return of the Caped Crusaders, and through appearances as himself on shows like The Big Bang Theory, The Drew Carey Show and 30 Rock. Most recently, he voiced the mayor of Quahog — named Adam West — in Family Guy.  “Our dad always saw himself as The Bright Knight and aspired to make a positive impact on his fans’ lives. He was and always will be our hero,” his family said in a statement.  West was married three times, and had six children. He had homes in Los Angeles and Palm Springs, but he and his wife, Marcelle, spent most of their time at their ranch near Sun Valley, Idaho.
> 
> Batman, Family Guy actor Adam West dead at 88 after battle with leukemia


----------



## waltky

Flounder passes away...




*Stephen Furst, of ‘Animal House’ and ‘St. Elsewhere,’ Dies at 63*
_June 17, 2017  — Stephen Furst, who played naive fraternity pledge Flounder in the hit movie Animal House, has died of complications from diabetes, his family said Saturday. Furst was 63._


> Furst died Friday at his home in Moorpark, California, north of Los Angeles, said his son, Nathan Furst.  Furst played Kent “Flounder” Dorfman in the 1978 film that also starred John Belushi. It was Belushi's character, Blutarsky, who drew Flounder into a prank that went terribly wrong and ended up with the frantic Flounder shooting a gun loaded with blanks into a ceiling, frightening a horse so much that it died of a heart attack.
> 
> Furst’s long list of credits included the 1980s medical drama St. Elsewhere, on which he played Dr. Elliot Axelrod. He played Vir Coto and was an occasional director on the 1990s sci-fi series Babylon 5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actor Stephen Furst poses for a photo in Los Angeles in May 1986. Furst's family said the "Animal House" actor died of complications from diabetes​
> He also voiced characters on projects including TV’s Buzz Lightyear of Star Command and the video The Little Mermaid 2: Return to the Sea.  “He was proudest of his family, and he felt blessed and incredibly privileged to have the career that he had an enjoyed,” Nathan Furst said Saturday.
> 
> Stephen Furst also was a director and producer, working with his other son, Griff. Their Curmudgeon Film projects included the movies My Sister’s Keeper and Cold Moon, a suspense thriller set for release in October, Griff Furst said.  Stephen Furst’s survivors include his wife, Lorraine, and two grandchildren, his sons said.
> 
> Stephen Furst, of ‘Animal House’ and ‘St. Elsewhere,’ Dies at 63


----------



## Hugo Furst

Martin Landau, star of Mission: Impossible, dies - BBC News


----------



## Hugo Furst

Actor John Heard of 'Home Alone' movies dies at 72


----------



## waltky

Playwright Sam Shepard passes away...




*Sam Shepard, Pulitzer-Winning Playwright and Oscar-Nominated Actor, Dead at 73*
_Jul 31 2017 - Sam Shepard, the Pulitzer Prize-winning playwright who became a movie star with his Oscar-nominated portrayal of pilot Chuck Yeager in "The Right Stuff," died at his home in Kentucky. He was 73._


> Shepard died Thursday of complications from ALS (Lou Gehrig's disease) "and was with his family at the time of his death," his agent Chris Boneau said Monday.   Born Samuel Shepard Rogers on Nov. 5, 1943, in Fort Sheridan, Illinois, Shepard was an Army brat whose family lived in Italy, South Dakota, Utah, Guam and the Philippines before settling on a ranch in California.  He described his dad as "a drinking man, a dedicated alcoholic."  "My father had a real short fuse," Shepard told The Guardian newspaper. "My father was full of terrifying anger."  So as a child, Shepard learned to hold his tongue. And he grew up to be a man who rarely gave interviews but who poured his words into 44 plays along with numerous books, memoirs and short stories.
> 
> Shepard at first planned to become a veterinarian. But he caught the acting bug in college and wound up in a touring theater group. He was 19 when he arrived in New York City in 1963. He worked as a busboy and began writing. And he found his footing in an artsy crowd that included poet and rock singer Patti Smith.  He made his first mark off-Broadway with edgy and often-bleak plays about rootless people on the fringes of society.  In 1979, he won the Pulitzer for his play "Buried Child" and a year later was hailed by New York magazine as the "greatest American playwright of his generation," which dubbed his work "quintessentially American."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Playwright Sam Shepard with Jessica Lange at the opening of the New York Film Festival in 1984.​
> Two other Shepard plays, "True West" and "Fool for Love," were also nominated for Pulitzers and wound up being produced on Broadway.  Shepard went on to write the screenplays for movies like "Zabriskie Point" and "Paris, Texas." He also wrote the screenplay for the movie version of his play "Fool for Love." And his novel, "The One Inside," was published in February.  But it was the square-jawed Shepard's turns in "Days of Heaven," "Black Hawk Down," "Steel Magnolias" and other movies that made him a familiar figures to millions more Americans. His most recent acting turn was playing the patriarch of a troubled Florida Keys family in the Netflix series "Bloodline."
> 
> He is survived by his writer son Jesse, from his marriage to actress O-Lan Jones, his other son Walker and daughter Hannah, from his 30-year relationship with actress Jessica Lange.  Shepard and Lange met on the set of the movie "Frances" and were a couple until 2009, when they separated.  Other survivors include Shepard's sisters Sandy and Roxanne Rogers.  Boneau said Shepard's funeral will be private and "plans for a public memorial have not yet been determined."
> 
> Sam Shepard, Pulitzer-winning playwright, dead at Age 73


----------



## Hugo Furst

Glen Campbell, 'Rhinestone Cowboy' Singer, Dead at 81


----------



## Hugo Furst

'Predator' actor Sonny Landham dies at 76

The big injun is gone.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Shelley Berman

Shelley Berman, comedian-bard of everyday life, has died


----------



## Manonthestreet

Oscar Goldman has left the building


----------



## Hugo Furst

Harry Dean Stanton, quintessential American actor, dies at 91


----------



## skye

RIP Harry Dean Stanton.


with Nastassja Kinski, in "Paris, Texas" (1984)


----------



## Hugo Furst

Monty Hall, iconic 'Let's Make a Deal' host, dead at 96


----------



## waltky

Let's Make a Deal Host, Monty Hall, Dead at 96...




*Monty Hall, Iconic Let's Make a Deal Host, Dead at 96*
_September 30, 2017 - Game show icon Monty Hall, who co-created and hosted the original Let’s Make a Deal, has died of heart failure at the age of 96, the New York Times reports. He passed away on Saturday in his Beverly Hills, Calif. home._


> Hall launched Let’s Make a Deal in 1963. It first premiered as part of NBC’s daytime line-up before moving to ABC in 1968, where it continued through 1976. A syndicated version of Deal aired on and off through the 1970s and 80s, before returning to NBC for a brief run from 1990-91. The show was eventually revived with host Wayne Brady in 2009, with Hall putting in occasional guest appearances.  In addition to Let’s Make a Deal, Hall headlined various other game shows, including The Hollywood Squares and Password All-Stars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “We are deeply saddened to learn of the passing of Monty Hall, a television legend who hosted a show and created a format that has entertained audiences for more than 50 years,” Angelica McDaniel, CBS Entertainment’s Exec VP of Daytime Programs and Syndicated Program Development, said in a statement. “Monty’s infectious enthusiasm, humor and warmth were a winning combination that was evident to everyone he encountered, whether returning to make appearances on the current version of Let’s Make a Deal, or gracing us with his presence at a photo shoot celebrating CBS Daytime earlier this year. On screen, Monty made the ‘Big Deals,’ but in the game of life, he himself was one. Our hearts go out to his children, his entire family and friends.”
> 
> Hall is survived by his three children, including actress Joanna Gleason and TV producers Sharon Hall Kessler and Richard Hall.
> 
> Monty Hall, Iconic Let's Make a Deal Host, Dead at 96


----------



## Hugo Furst

Robert Guillaume, 'Benson' Emmy winner, dies at 89

Always enjoyed his sarcasm


----------



## skye

RIP Robert Guillaume.


----------



## waltky

Benson died...




*‘Benson’ Star Robert Guillaume Dies at 89 After Battling Prostate Cancer*
_Actor Robert Guillaume, best known for his title role on the 1990s series Benson, died at the age of 89 at his L.A. home on Tuesday, October 24._


> Guillaume’s wife, Donna, confirmed her husband’s passing to CNN on Tuesday. “He kinda went the way everyone wishes they could, surrounded by love and in his sleep,” she said before noting that the Emmy-winner had battled prostate cancer for several years. “He was a good father and a good husband. He was a great, great person.”
> 
> The St. Louis native, who voiced Rafiki in The Lion King, is survived by the two sons he shares with Donna and a daughter from his first marriage to Marlene Williams. According to CNN, the former Broadway performer spent quality time with all of his children in his final weeks.  Throughout his career, the Tony-nomonated actor appeared on numerous popular sitcoms, including Saved by the Bell: The College Years and The Fresh Prince of Bel-Air.
> 
> Celebrities have taken to Twitter to pay tribute to the late Soap actor. “R.I.P. Robert Guillaume. Saw him play Nathan Detroit on Broadway in 1976,” Scandal star and Guillaume’s former Sports Night colleague, Josh Malina, posted on Tuesday. “Made me want to be an actor. It was a thrill to work w him on SN.”  Added The Good Wife alum Josh Charles: “Robert Guillaume radiated such warmth, light, dignity, and above all, class. That smile and laugh touched us all. RIP to the best boss ever.”
> 
> ‘Benson’ Star Robert Guillaume Dead at 89 After Prostate Cancer Battle


----------



## waltky

Well go-ol-ly - Gomer Pyle died...

*Jim Nabors, the Cheerful Gomer Pyle on Two TV Series, Dies at 87*
_11/30/2017 -  The Alabama native with the rich baritone voice also had his own CBS variety show and recorded several hit albums._


> Jim Nabors, who starred as Gomer Pyle on The Andy Griffith Show and on his own sitcom before retiring the wide-eyed, countrified character at the height of his popularity, has died. He was 87.   Nabors died at his home in Hawaii on Wednesday night, his longtime partner told Indiana's WTHR-TV.  A native of Alabama, Nabors also recorded more than two dozen albums with a rich, operatic baritone voice that surprised those who were used to hearing him exclaim "Gawwwleee!" with a Southern twang on television. For many years, Nabors sang "Back Home Again in Indiana" during the opening ceremonies for the Indianapolis 500.
> 
> In the early 1960s, Nabors was a regular performer at The Horn, a cabaret theater on Wilshire Boulevard in Santa Monica that showcased new talent, when he was spotted by Andy Griffith, who thought Nabors would be perfect to play a new character on his CBS sitcom. That would be Gomer, a dim-witted, affable mechanic at Wally's filling station in Mayberry and a cousin of Goober (George Lindsey).  Nabors was signed for just one episode, which aired midway through The Andy Griffith Show's third season in December 1962, but Gomer proved popular, and Nabors went on to appear in 23 installments of the series. One of his signature phrases sprang from a discussion in which Gomer extolled the sophistication of Don Knotts' Barney Fife: "Gawwwleee! He's even been out with some nurses."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nabors' run on The Andy Griffith Show culminated with the fourth-season finale in which Gomer joins the U.S. Marines. (The episode also served as the pilot for the spinoff sitcom.)  With Pvt. Pyle being hounded by tough but caring drill sergeant Vince Carter (Frank Sutton), Gomer Pyle, USMC aired for five years (1964-69) on CBS and was a great success in the ratings — always in the top 10 and No. 2 in its final season — before the actor decided to pursue other activities, which included hosting his own variety show.  "It got down to what you think you want to be: an actor or an entertainer. I want to entertain," Nabors said in 1969, when he decided to hang up Pyle's fatigues. "I don't think I'm much of an actor. The only part I ever played was Gomer. I'm the most surprised person around that I'm successful anyway."
> 
> He then showcased his singing and comedic talents on The Jim Nabors Hour, which lasted two seasons and featured some of his Gomer Pyle co-stars.  The big-hearted Nabors never ventured far into movies, though he did perform opposite his pal Burt Reynolds in such fare as The Best Little Whorehouse in Texas (1982), Stroker Ace (1983) and as "Pvt. Homer Lyle" in Cannonball Run II (1984).  James Thurston Nabors was born June 12, 1930, in Sylacauga, Ala., the son of a policeman. He sang in high school and acted in fraternity productions at the University of Alabama. After graduating with a degree in business administration, he moved to New York and worked as a typist and answered phones at the United Nations.  "With my thick accent, people would try out different languages on me, never suspecting I was speaking English," he joked.
> 
> MORE


----------



## Hugo Furst

Yesterday, Rance Howard, father of Ronnie and Clint, died.


----------



## Hugo Furst

miketx said:


> What did Gomer say when Rock Hudson told him he had aids. "Surprise surprise surprise."
> 
> What's brown and lies behind the Marine barracks. Gomers pile.


Did you somehow get the impression this is the Flame Zone?


----------



## waltky

Actress who played Louisa von Trapp in Sound of Music passes away...




*Heather Menzies-Urich, The Sound of Music's Louisa von Trapp, dies*
_25 Dec.`17 - Heather Menzies-Urich, who played Louisa Von Trapp in The Sound of Music, has died aged 68._


> Her death was announced by the estate of the musical's creators, Rodgers & Hammerstein, on Monday.  She was diagnosed with brain cancer four weeks ago and died on Christmas Eve, news site TMZ quoted her son Ryan as saying.  "She was an actress, a ballerina and loved living her life to the fullest," he told TMZ.  Born Heather Menzies in Toronto, she was 15 when the musical film was released in 1965. It went on to win 10 Oscars, including best picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twitter post by @SoundofMusic: We Mourn the Loss of Heather Menzies-Urich.​
> She played the mischievous third Von Trapp child Louisa, but her later television and film appearances did not hit the same heights.  At 23, she posed nude for Playboy magazine under the headline The Tender Trapp, a decision she said horrified her Presbyterian parents, who were originally from Scotland. She married film producer Robert Urich in 1975, but he died in 2002.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From L to R: Heather Menzies-Urich (Louisa von Trapp), Debbie Turner (Marta) and Kym Karath (Gretl) at the 50th anniversary of the film in 2015​
> Among those to pay tribute were Kym Karath, who played Gretl in the film.  "Heather was part of 'the family'," Ted Chapin, of the Rodgers & Hammerstein estate, said.  "Heather was a cheerful and positive member of the group, always hoping for the next gathering. We are all lucky to have known her, and she will happily live on in that beautiful movie. We will miss her."  Her death comes 14 months after that of Charmian Carr, who played the eldest Von Trapp daughter Liesl.
> 
> Sound of Music's Louisa von Trapp dies


----------



## my2¢

WillHaftawaite said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> What did Gomer say when Rock Hudson told him he had aids. "Surprise surprise surprise."
> 
> What's brown and lies behind the Marine barracks. Gomers pile.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you somehow get the impression this is the Flame Zone?
Click to expand...


Did you somehow get the impression my post disparaged anyone?  If so, how so?


----------



## Hugo Furst

my2¢ said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> What did Gomer say when Rock Hudson told him he had aids. "Surprise surprise surprise."
> 
> What's brown and lies behind the Marine barracks. Gomers pile.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you somehow get the impression this is the Flame Zone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you somehow get the impression my post disparaged anyone?  If so, how so?
Click to expand...

your 'post' belongs in Zone 4, or humor.

Not in this thread.


----------



## Vandalshandle

WillHaftawaite said:


> my2¢ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> What did Gomer say when Rock Hudson told him he had aids. "Surprise surprise surprise."
> 
> What's brown and lies behind the Marine barracks. Gomers pile.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you somehow get the impression this is the Flame Zone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you somehow get the impression my post disparaged anyone?  If so, how so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your 'post' belongs in Zone 4, or humor.
> 
> Not in this thread.
Click to expand...


But does the board have a thread for 3rd grade humor?


----------



## Hugo Furst

Vandalshandle said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my2¢ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> What did Gomer say when Rock Hudson told him he had aids. "Surprise surprise surprise."
> 
> What's brown and lies behind the Marine barracks. Gomers pile.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you somehow get the impression this is the Flame Zone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you somehow get the impression my post disparaged anyone?  If so, how so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your 'post' belongs in Zone 4, or humor.
> 
> Not in this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But does the board have a thread for 3rd grade humor?
Click to expand...


areas of Humor, the Badlands, General Discussion, Flame Zone.

Thread was created to honor those who passed.

not make crude jokes about them


----------



## Hugo Furst

WillHaftawaite said:


> my2¢ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> What did Gomer say when Rock Hudson told him he had aids. "Surprise surprise surprise."
> 
> What's brown and lies behind the Marine barracks. Gomers pile.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you somehow get the impression this is the Flame Zone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you somehow get the impression my post disparaged anyone?  If so, how so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What post?
> 
> That was to mike
> 
> that 'post' belongs in Zone 4, or humor.
> 
> Not in this thread.
Click to expand...


What post?

That was to mike

that 'post' belongs in Zone 4, or humor.

Not in this thread.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Rose Marie, 'Dick Van Dyke Show' star, dies at 94

Baby Rose Marie has passed


----------



## Vandalshandle

WillHaftawaite said:


> Rose Marie, 'Dick Van Dyke Show' star, dies at 94
> 
> Baby Rose Marie has passed


----------



## Hugo Furst

"Coach" actor Jerry Van Dyke dead at 86 - CBS News

Comically known as a Man for One Season, til he costarred on Coach


----------



## skye

WillHaftawaite said:


> "Coach" actor Jerry Van Dyke dead at 86 - CBS News
> 
> Comically known as a Man for One Season, til he costarred on Coach



The brother of Dick Van Dyke.....sad.....RIP


----------



## Vandalshandle

WillHaftawaite said:


> "Coach" actor Jerry Van Dyke dead at 86 - CBS News
> 
> Comically known as a Man for One Season, til he costarred on Coach



Who suffered the embarrassment of staring in one of the worst, and most short lived sitcoms in the history of television, "My mother, the car"., based on the premise that his mother died and came back to life as a Model T Ford with her soul and personality.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Vandalshandle said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Coach" actor Jerry Van Dyke dead at 86 - CBS News
> 
> Comically known as a Man for One Season, til he costarred on Coach
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who suffered the embarrassment of staring in one of the worst, and most short lived sitcoms in the history of television, "My mother, the car"., based on the premise that his mother died and came back to life as a Model T Ford with her soul and personality.
Click to expand...


Starred in several one season sitcoms.

Guess the producers thought he'd be another Dick


----------



## Vandalshandle

As bad as "My Mother, the Car", was, Andy Griffith did even worse. "Sheriff Adams of Eagle Lake" aired only 2 episodes.


----------



## waltky

'Coach' Jerry van Dyke passes  away at 86...




*'Coach' actor Jerry Van Dyke, younger brother of Dick Van Dyke, dead at 86*
_Jan. 6, 2018 - Jerry Van Dyke, the actor, comedian and younger brother of Dick Van Dyke, died Friday, according to the Los Angeles Times and The New York Times. He was 86._


> Van Dyke's wife, Shirley Ann Jones, told the newspapers his health had deteriorated since a car accident two years ago.  He passed away at a ranch in Hot Spring County, Ark., that he and his wife have owned for 35 years. The couple were alone together at the time of his death, the cause of which remains unknown.  Born in Danville, Ill., Van Dyke got his start in TV by making appearances on The Dick Van Dyke Show, the American sitcom that starred his real-life older brother. He also made appearances on The Ed Sullivan Show and The Judy Garland Show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jerry Van Dyke as a member of the coaching staff of the Minnesota State Screaming Eagles football team in the popular comedy series 'Coach.'​
> In 1965, he played Dave Crabtree in NBC series My Mother the Car, which ran for a single season.  He was best known for his role as Assistant Coach Luther Horatio Van Dam on the TV series Coach, which earned him four Emmy Award nominations. The series ran from 1989 to 1997.  Van Dyke spoke with USA TODAY in 1990 about one of his Emmy nominations, joking about whether it marked a comeback in his career.  "Everybody talks about me making a comeback," he said. "I say, 'comeback from what?' This is as good as it's ever been."
> 
> He also spoke about his famous brother, who made an appearance on Coach the same year as his long-lost father.  "I was always known as Dick Van Dyke's brother and the guy that did My Mother the Car. Now people know me that never knew me before, that don't even know Dick. That's really a thrill," he said.  More recently, Van Dyke made several appearances as Tag Spence on the ABC series The Middle.
> 
> 'Coach' actor Jerry Van Dyke, younger brother of Dick Van Dyke, dead at 86


----------



## waltky

Edgar Ray Killen, convicted in 'Mississippi Burning' killings, dead at 92...




*Edgar Ray Killen, convicted in 'Mississippi Burning' killings, dead at 92*
_January 12, 2018  - Edgar Ray Killen, the preacher and Ku Klux Klansman convicted and sent to prison more than 40 years after he plotted the 1964 slayings of three civil rights activists in the “Mississippi Burning” case, died on Thursday night at the age of 92, Mississippi correction officials said. _


> Killen, who would have turned 93 on Jan. 17, was pronounced dead at the hospital at Mississippi State Penitentiary, according to a statement on the state Department of Corrections website on Friday.  The cause and manner of death were pending an autopsy, the statement said. No foul play was suspected.  Killen, whose 2005 manslaughter conviction came on the 41st anniversary of the crime, was serving a 60-year prison sentence - the maximum 20 years for each victim. In a 2015 interview with the Associated Press, Killen refused to discuss his case but said he was still a segregationist, although he had no ill will for blacks.  The slayings of James Chaney, Andrew Goodman and Michael Schwerner in Philadelphia, Mississippi, on June 21, 1964, at the hands of the Klan, local law enforcement officers and others was one of the most shocking and galvanizing moments of the U.S. civil rights movement.
> 
> Historians say the outcry over the incident, which was portrayed in the 1988 Oscar-winning film “Mississippi Burning,” helped win support for subsequent civil rights legislation, including the Civil Rights Act of 1964 and the Voting Rights Act of 1965.  Chaney was a 21-year-old black man from Meridian, Mississippi, while Schwerner, 24, and Goodman, 20, were white New Yorkers. They were part of a campaign to register black voters in the South during the “Freedom Summer” and caught the attention of law enforcement authorities and Klansmen when they came to Philadelphia.   The three men had been taken into custody on a speeding charge and while they were detained, Killen assembled the mob that later would chase them down and kill them, prosecutors said at his 2005 trial. Killen, who operated a sawmill and was known by the nickname Preacher because he presided part time at a Baptist church, told the mob to buy gloves and how to dispose of the bodies but was not accused of being at the murder scene, the prosecution said.
> 
> NO STATE CHARGES
> 
> Chaney, Schwerner and Goodman were shot on a rural road near Killen’s home and then buried 15 feet deep in an earthen dam. Their disappearance became a national news story and federal agents were sent to search for them. Thanks to an informant, the bodies were discovered 44 days after the killings.  The state of Mississippi declined to pursue murder charges in the case but in 1967, 18 men, including Killen, local Klan leader Sam Bowers and the county sheriff, were tried on federal charges of violating the victims’ civil rights.  An all-white jury convicted seven of the men, including Bowers and a sheriff’s deputy, and they were given sentences ranging from three to 10 years. The jury was unable to agree on a verdict for Killen with the hold-out juror saying she could never convict a preacher. The others were acquitted.  “Those boys were Communists who went to a Communist training school,” Killen said of the victims in a 1998 interview with the New York Times. “I‘m sorry they got themselves killed. But I can’t show remorse for something I didn’t do.”
> 
> Killen went quietly about his life after the verdict. But reporter Jerry Mitchell of the Jackson, Mississippi, Clarion-Ledger revived interest in the case in 1998 with stories about taped interviews at the Mississippi Department of Archives and History in which Bowers said he was “quite delighted to be convicted and have the main instigator of the entire affair walk out of the courtroom a free man.”  Mitchell’s reporting also eventually led to the convictions for Bowers in the murder of another 1960’s activist, as well as Byron De La Beckwith in the 1963 assassination of NAACP leader Medgar Evers, and Bobby Cherry, who killed four girls by bombing a Birmingham, Alabama, church in 1963 - all decades after the crimes were committed.  Forty years after the “Mississippi Burning” killings and at age 80, Killen became the first and only person to be tried for murder in the case. His attorneys conceded Killen was a member of the Klan and the trial featured testimony that he had lauded the KKK as a benevolent Christian group that would keep schools segregated. Prosecutors said he encouraged members of his congregation to join the Klan.
> 
> Killen did not testify at the trial, which was attended by Schwerner’s widow and the mothers of Chaney and Goodman, and sat impassively in a wheelchair, breathing from an oxygen tank as the verdict was announced.  Much of the testimony had come from transcripts of the 1967 federal trial. With key witnesses dead and memories faded, the jurors, including three black members, said they convicted Killen of the lesser charge of manslaughter because the state’s case was not strong enough to prove murder.  In June 2016, the state of Mississippi finally officially closed the case.
> 
> Edgar Ray Killen, convicted in 'Mississippi Burning' killings, dead at


----------



## Hugo Furst

waltky said:


> Edgar Ray Killen, convicted in 'Mississippi Burning' killings, dead at 92...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Edgar Ray Killen, convicted in 'Mississippi Burning' killings, dead at 92*
> _January 12, 2018  - Edgar Ray Killen, the preacher and Ku Klux Klansman convicted and sent to prison more than 40 years after he plotted the 1964 slayings of three civil rights activists in the “Mississippi Burning” case, died on Thursday night at the age of 92, Mississippi correction officials said. _
> 
> 
> 
> Killen, who would have turned 93 on Jan. 17, was pronounced dead at the hospital at Mississippi State Penitentiary, according to a statement on the state Department of Corrections website on Friday.  The cause and manner of death were pending an autopsy, the statement said. No foul play was suspected.  Killen, whose 2005 manslaughter conviction came on the 41st anniversary of the crime, was serving a 60-year prison sentence - the maximum 20 years for each victim. In a 2015 interview with the Associated Press, Killen refused to discuss his case but said he was still a segregationist, although he had no ill will for blacks.  The slayings of James Chaney, Andrew Goodman and Michael Schwerner in Philadelphia, Mississippi, on June 21, 1964, at the hands of the Klan, local law enforcement officers and others was one of the most shocking and galvanizing moments of the U.S. civil rights movement.
> 
> Historians say the outcry over the incident, which was portrayed in the 1988 Oscar-winning film “Mississippi Burning,” helped win support for subsequent civil rights legislation, including the Civil Rights Act of 1964 and the Voting Rights Act of 1965.  Chaney was a 21-year-old black man from Meridian, Mississippi, while Schwerner, 24, and Goodman, 20, were white New Yorkers. They were part of a campaign to register black voters in the South during the “Freedom Summer” and caught the attention of law enforcement authorities and Klansmen when they came to Philadelphia.   The three men had been taken into custody on a speeding charge and while they were detained, Killen assembled the mob that later would chase them down and kill them, prosecutors said at his 2005 trial. Killen, who operated a sawmill and was known by the nickname Preacher because he presided part time at a Baptist church, told the mob to buy gloves and how to dispose of the bodies but was not accused of being at the murder scene, the prosecution said.
> 
> NO STATE CHARGES
> 
> Chaney, Schwerner and Goodman were shot on a rural road near Killen’s home and then buried 15 feet deep in an earthen dam. Their disappearance became a national news story and federal agents were sent to search for them. Thanks to an informant, the bodies were discovered 44 days after the killings.  The state of Mississippi declined to pursue murder charges in the case but in 1967, 18 men, including Killen, local Klan leader Sam Bowers and the county sheriff, were tried on federal charges of violating the victims’ civil rights.  An all-white jury convicted seven of the men, including Bowers and a sheriff’s deputy, and they were given sentences ranging from three to 10 years. The jury was unable to agree on a verdict for Killen with the hold-out juror saying she could never convict a preacher. The others were acquitted.  “Those boys were Communists who went to a Communist training school,” Killen said of the victims in a 1998 interview with the New York Times. “I‘m sorry they got themselves killed. But I can’t show remorse for something I didn’t do.”
> 
> Killen went quietly about his life after the verdict. But reporter Jerry Mitchell of the Jackson, Mississippi, Clarion-Ledger revived interest in the case in 1998 with stories about taped interviews at the Mississippi Department of Archives and History in which Bowers said he was “quite delighted to be convicted and have the main instigator of the entire affair walk out of the courtroom a free man.”  Mitchell’s reporting also eventually led to the convictions for Bowers in the murder of another 1960’s activist, as well as Byron De La Beckwith in the 1963 assassination of NAACP leader Medgar Evers, and Bobby Cherry, who killed four girls by bombing a Birmingham, Alabama, church in 1963 - all decades after the crimes were committed.  Forty years after the “Mississippi Burning” killings and at age 80, Killen became the first and only person to be tried for murder in the case. His attorneys conceded Killen was a member of the Klan and the trial featured testimony that he had lauded the KKK as a benevolent Christian group that would keep schools segregated. Prosecutors said he encouraged members of his congregation to join the Klan.
> 
> Killen did not testify at the trial, which was attended by Schwerner’s widow and the mothers of Chaney and Goodman, and sat impassively in a wheelchair, breathing from an oxygen tank as the verdict was announced.  Much of the testimony had come from transcripts of the 1967 federal trial. With key witnesses dead and memories faded, the jurors, including three black members, said they convicted Killen of the lesser charge of manslaughter because the state’s case was not strong enough to prove murder.  In June 2016, the state of Mississippi finally officially closed the case.
> 
> Edgar Ray Killen, convicted in 'Mississippi Burning' killings, dead at
Click to expand...



He drew breath far too long


----------



## waltky

Original Disney Mouseketeer Tracey Dies at 74...
*



*
*Original Disney Mouseketeer Tracey Dies at 74*
_January 12, 2018  — Doreen Tracey, a former child star who played one of the original cute-as-a-button Mouseketeers on The Mickey Mouse Club in the 1950s, has died, according to Disney publicist Howard Green. She was 74._


> Tracey died of pneumonia Wednesday at a hospital in Thousand Oaks, Calif., following a two-year battle with cancer.  Tracey maintained ties to Disney and show business throughout her life, appearing in the film Westward Ho the Wagons! and touring with the Mouseketeers. She later served as a publicist to musician Frank Zappa and worked at Warner Bros.  It was the pig-tailed Tracey and her talented co-stars — including Annette Funicello — who appeared on television in black hats with ears following the anthem "M-I-C, K-E-Y, M-O-U-S-E ...'' on ABC's The Mickey Mouse Club.
> 
> Millions of kids raced home from school to watch in wonder as the bouncy Mouseketeers announced themselves at the top of the show.  The Mickey Mouse Club was the brainchild of Walt Disney during the flowering of his company's fortunes in the mid-1950s. To help finance the Disneyland park, he agreed to supply ABC with TV shows. One was designed for children in the pre-dinner hour.  The hourlong show proved a sensation with its Oct. 3, 1955, debut. It flourished for two seasons, then was reduced to a half-hour for two more. Tracey stayed for its four-year run.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Former "Mickey Mouse Club" Mouseketeer Doreen Tracey poses near Stage One on The Walt Disney Studios lot after its rededication as the "Annette Funicello Stage" in honor of the late Mouseketeer in Burbank, Calif., June 24, 2013. Stage One was the home of the original "Mickey Mouse Club" TV series.​
> The black-and-white series was syndicated in 1962-65. The 1990s version of The Mickey Mouse Club launched the careers of singers Justin Timberlake, Britney Spears and Christina Aguilera, and actors Keri Russell and Ryan Gosling.  Born in London on April 3, 1943, to parents who worked in vaudeville, Tracey arrived in the United States when she was 4 and learned to sing and dance. She nabbed a spot on The Mickey Mouse Club when she was 12.  Lorraine Santoli, a former executive at Disney who wrote The Official Mickey Mouse Club Book, said Tracey remained close to her Disney roots, maintaining longtime friendships with her fellow Mouseketeers.
> 
> Tracey strained her relationship with Disney by posing for a men's magazine in 1976 with nothing on except her mouse ears and later wearing nothing but an open trench coat in front of Disney Studios. Still, she often appeared at Mickey Mouse Club reunion shows at Disneyland and at Disney conventions, last celebrating the show's 60th anniversary in 2015.  Tracey is survived by her son, Bradley, and two grandchildren, Gavin, 9, and Autumn, 12.
> 
> Original Disney Mouseketeer Tracey Dies at 74


----------



## Wyatt earp

WillHaftawaite said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Coach" actor Jerry Van Dyke dead at 86 - CBS News
> 
> Comically known as a Man for One Season, til he costarred on Coach
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who suffered the embarrassment of staring in one of the worst, and most short lived sitcoms in the history of television, "My mother, the car"., based on the premise that his mother died and came back to life as a Model T Ford with her soul and personality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Starred in several one season sitcoms.
> 
> Guess the producers thought he'd be another Dick
Click to expand...



I always thought he was better...I wonder what his wife looked liked or his home.


----------



## Wyatt earp

waltky said:


> Original Disney Mouseketeer Tracey Dies at 74...
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *Original Disney Mouseketeer Tracey Dies at 74*
> _January 12, 2018  — Doreen Tracey, a former child star who played one of the original cute-as-a-button Mouseketeers on The Mickey Mouse Club in the 1950s, has died, according to Disney publicist Howard Green. She was 74._
> 
> 
> 
> Tracey died of pneumonia Wednesday at a hospital in Thousand Oaks, Calif., following a two-year battle with cancer.  Tracey maintained ties to Disney and show business throughout her life, appearing in the film Westward Ho the Wagons! and touring with the Mouseketeers. She later served as a publicist to musician Frank Zappa and worked at Warner Bros.  It was the pig-tailed Tracey and her talented co-stars — including Annette Funicello — who appeared on television in black hats with ears following the anthem "M-I-C, K-E-Y, M-O-U-S-E ...'' on ABC's The Mickey Mouse Club.
> 
> Millions of kids raced home from school to watch in wonder as the bouncy Mouseketeers announced themselves at the top of the show.  The Mickey Mouse Club was the brainchild of Walt Disney during the flowering of his company's fortunes in the mid-1950s. To help finance the Disneyland park, he agreed to supply ABC with TV shows. One was designed for children in the pre-dinner hour.  The hourlong show proved a sensation with its Oct. 3, 1955, debut. It flourished for two seasons, then was reduced to a half-hour for two more. Tracey stayed for its four-year run.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Former "Mickey Mouse Club" Mouseketeer Doreen Tracey poses near Stage One on The Walt Disney Studios lot after its rededication as the "Annette Funicello Stage" in honor of the late Mouseketeer in Burbank, Calif., June 24, 2013. Stage One was the home of the original "Mickey Mouse Club" TV series.​
> The black-and-white series was syndicated in 1962-65. The 1990s version of The Mickey Mouse Club launched the careers of singers Justin Timberlake, Britney Spears and Christina Aguilera, and actors Keri Russell and Ryan Gosling.  Born in London on April 3, 1943, to parents who worked in vaudeville, Tracey arrived in the United States when she was 4 and learned to sing and dance. She nabbed a spot on The Mickey Mouse Club when she was 12.  Lorraine Santoli, a former executive at Disney who wrote The Official Mickey Mouse Club Book, said Tracey remained close to her Disney roots, maintaining longtime friendships with her fellow Mouseketeers.
> 
> Tracey strained her relationship with Disney by posing for a men's magazine in 1976 with nothing on except her mouse ears and later wearing nothing but an open trench coat in front of Disney Studios. Still, she often appeared at Mickey Mouse Club reunion shows at Disneyland and at Disney conventions, last celebrating the show's 60th anniversary in 2015.  Tracey is survived by her son, Bradley, and two grandchildren, Gavin, 9, and Autumn, 12.
> 
> Original Disney Mouseketeer Tracey Dies at 74
Click to expand...





Oh come on Annie give her the Respec she deserves..


----------



## Vandalshandle

In Funicello's autobiography, she said that the kids were charged for lost mouse ears. Apparently, the kids would bring them home to show to their friends, who would swipe them. Annette was the last Mouseketeer chosen, and she was personally chosen by Disney. She was the only one of the originals who parlayed her Mouseketeer roll into an show business career. We preteen boys started watching Mickey Mouse Club because of the great entertainment, but soon focused, instead, on watching Annette's bra size grow. Walt took special interest in Annette. When she reached an age where she was being used as a teenaged sex symbol in beach party movies, Walt gave her his blessing, provided that she never wore anything that revealed her navel. 


Apparently, they all got along pretty well, except for Darleen, who was a frustrated prima donna wannabe.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Dorothy Malone, Oscar-Winning Actress in ‘Written on the Wind,’ ‘Peyton Place,’ Dies at 92


----------



## waltky

She could cross one eye while the other stayed normal...




*Nanette Fabray passes at 97*
_23 Feb.`18 - Nanette Fabray, an Emmy and Tony Award-winning actress and humanitarian, died Thursday, Feb. 22, 2018 of natural causes, according to multiple news sources. She was 97._


> Born Ruby Bernadette Nanette Fabares Oct. 27, 1920, in San Diego, California, Fabray became involved in showbiz as a child. Fabray learned to tap dance, and she made her professional stage debut at age 3. She spent much of her childhood appearing in vaudeville shows, learning and refining skills that would serve her well in musical comedy. In her 20s, Fabray was diagnosed with hereditary hearing loss. She had four operations throughout her lifetime to restore her hearing. She also began wearing a hearing aid and speaking publicly about her disability in her 30s.  "I was the first celebrity to stand up and say, 'I'm not perfect,'" she told The Morning Call in a 1996 interview.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nanette Fabray​
> Undeterred by her physical challenges, Fabray became a successful musical theater actress in the 1940s, winning the 1949 Tony Award for best performance by a leading actress in a musical for her performance in "Love Life."  She began appearing on TV in the 1950s. She received great acclaim acting opposite Sid Caesar on his sketch comedy show "Caesar's Hour." She won three Emmy awards during her two seasons on the show, from 1954 to 1956. In 1961, she starred on her own series, which lasted 13 episodes.  Fabray made frequent appearances on sitcoms, often as the mother of a show's main character. These shows included "The Mary Tyler Moore Show," "One Day at a Time," and "Coach," where she played mother to her real-life niece, actress Shelley Fabares.
> 
> Throughout her life, Fabray continued to advocate for people with hearing disabilities. Her efforts contributed to the Americans With Disabilities Act, and she was a founding member of the National Captioning Institute, which was instrumental in passing a law requiring that all TV sets be equipped with captioning in 1994.  Fabray was preceded in death by her husband, the screenwriter Ranald MacDougall. She is survived by her son and grandchildren.
> 
> Nanette Fabray's Obituary on Trib Total Media


----------



## Hugo Furst

David Ogden Stiers, Emmy nominee from 'M*A*S*H,' dead at 75


----------



## skye

WillHaftawaite said:


> David Ogden Stiers, Emmy nominee from 'M*A*S*H,' dead at 75




  RIP David Ogden.....i liked him



David and Loretta Swift  "Mash"


----------



## Witchit

I loved Charles Emerson Winchester the third.

Skye, I can’t see your image.


----------



## skye

Witchit said:


> View attachment 180198 I loved Charles Emerson Winchester the third.
> 
> Skye, I can’t see your image.




You can't? hmmm....ok, thanks for letting me know!
Nobody here can see the image?? in my post #127?


----------



## Hugo Furst

skye said:


> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 180198 I loved Charles Emerson Winchester the third.
> 
> Skye, I can’t see your image.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't? hmmm....ok, thanks for letting me know!
> Nobody here can see the image?? in my post #127?
Click to expand...

chuck and hotlips..

no problem


----------



## skye

WillHaftawaite said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 180198 I loved Charles Emerson Winchester the third.
> 
> Skye, I can’t see your image.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't? hmmm....ok, thanks for letting me know!
> Nobody here can see the image?? in my post #127?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> chuck and hotlips..
> 
> no problem
Click to expand...



Good!  Thank you WillHaftawaite!


----------



## Hugo Furst

Bozo the clown


Frank Avruch, Star of ‘Bozo the Clown,’ Dies at 89


----------



## waltky

Is sad, so sad...




*Entertainer known for role as Bozo the Clown dies at 89*
_March 22, 2018 — Longtime Boston television personality and entertainer Frank Avruch, who was the star of the popular children's TV program Bozo the Clown, has died. He was 89._


> Avruch died Tuesday at his Boston home from heart disease, his family said in a statement to WCVB-TV.  Avruch played Bozo the Clown from 1959 to 1970, a clown character particularly popular in the U.S. in the 1960s because of widespread franchising in television. Avruch became the first nationally-syndicated Bozo the Clown.  "He had a heart of gold," manager Stuart Hersh told The Associated Press on Wednesday, "He brought the Bozo the Clown character to life better than anyone else's portrayal of Bozo the Clown."  Avruch also was a contributor to WCVB-TV for more than 40 years as a host of Man About Town and The Great Entertainment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avruch played Bozo the Clown from 1959 to 1970, a clown character particularly popular in the U.S. in the 1960s because of widespread franchising in television.​
> Avruch passed away on Tuesday, March 20, 2018, of heart disease at his Boston home.
> 
> LOVED Frank. Channel 5's Man about Town, Great entertainment. Best known as Bozo the Clown. By all accounts here @wcvb he was a kind wonderful man. RIP Frank and thanks pic.twitter.com/r8EqhhvSAd
> — Maria Stephanos (@mariastephanos) March 21, 2018
> 
> He was an active philanthropist and a board member of UNICEF'S New England chapter. He toured the world performing as Bozo the clown for UNICEF.  "He touched so many people with his portrayal," Hersh said.  Avruch is survived by his wife Betty, two sons Matthew and Steven and several grandchildren.  "While it's hard to say goodbye, we celebrate the legacy of joy and laughter he brought to millions of children around the world as Bozo the Clown on TV and as a UNICEF Ambassador and later as host of Channel 5's Great Entertainment and Boston's Man About Town," Avruch's family said in a statement to the station. "Our dad loved the children of all ages who remembered being on his show and was always grateful for their kind words. We will miss him greatly."
> 
> Entertainer known for role as Bozo the Clown dies at 89


----------



## waltky

Dat's was before she went an' showed her butt in Vietnam...
*



*
*WWI Vet Andy Lewis Dies, Wrote Jane Fonda's Oscar-Winning Role in 'Klute'*
_26 Mar 2018 - Andy Lewis, an Academy Award-nominated screenwriter, died in his New Hampshire home last month.  He was 92._


> Lewis, best known for co-writing the screenplay for the 1971 thriller "Klute," died of natural causes, his partner, France Menk, told the Hollywood Reporter.  The Massachusetts native served in the Army during World War II, then began his writing career on "Omnibus."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oscar-nominated screenwriter and Oscar-winning actress from the 1971 movie "Klute."​
> Along with moonlighting as a speechwriter for politicians including then-Massachusetts Sen. John F. Kennedy, Lewis worked on series like "Encounter" and "Dr. Kildare," as well as producing the Off-Broadway play "The Infantry."  "Klute," written by him and brother Dave, starred Jane Fonda, Donald Sutherland, Charles Cioffi and Roy Scheider, and followed a prostitute who helped a detective solve a missing person case.
> 
> The film was nominated for best original screenplay, losing to Paddy Chayefsky's "The Hospital." Fonda won her first Academy Award, beating Julie Christie ("McCabe & Mrs. Miller"), Glenda Jackson ("Sunday Bloody Sunday"), Vanessa Redgrave ("Mary, Queen of Scots") and Janet Suzman ("Nicholas and Alexandra") for the best actress honor.
> 
> Lewis, who retired from writing in 1985, is survived by six children.  "To be sure, I feel a little timid about dying. It's something I haven't done before...And you know, as a matter of reason, that you have to let me go," he said in a prewritten statement before his death.  "I've had long lucky years. I don't feel many shames or regrets. I've done most of my chores. I'm ready to rest.  "But at this goodbye, know these things. You have filled my life. You are my pride. Know my love."
> 
> WWI Vet Andy Lewis Dies, Wrote Jane Fonda's Oscar-Winning Role in 'Klute'


----------



## waltky

She played the no-nonsense firehouse secretary on Chicago Fire...




*'Chicago Fire' Actress DuShon Monique Brown Dead At 49*
_ Mar, 26, 2018 - DuShon Monique Brown, best known for her role on NBC’s hit drama Chicago Fire, has passed away. She was 49._


> Brown died at St. James Olympia Field Hospital just outside of Chicago on Friday afternoon. Her representative, Robert Schroeder, called the performer a “kind hearted soul.”  “We are devastated by the loss of a very talented and kind hearted soul,” Schroeder told TODAY. “DuShon was a film, television, commercial and voice-over actress who also graced the stages of many Chicago theaters. She brought laughter and joy to many and will be greatly missed.”  Schroeder said the actress died of “natural causes” after reportedly complaining about chest pains, but the Cook County Medical Examiner has yet to release an official cause of death.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actress DuShon Monique Brown​
> Dick Wolf, producer of Chicago Fire, said the cast and crew were “devastated” by Brown’s death.  "The Chicago Fire family is devastated to lose one of its own," Wolf said. "Our thoughts and prayers are with DuShon's family and we will all miss her."
> 
> One of my favorite Connie scenes on @NBCChicagoFire. Always sassy, always in charge! Her banter with Mouch was always a source of laughter. You will be truly missed, DuShon.❤️ #ChicagoFire pic.twitter.com/t6Va54j0AA
> — Emer O' Sullivan (@msemerosullivan) March 24, 2018
> 
> Derek Haas, Chicago Fire co-creator, took to Twitter to share his thoughts about the beloved actress.  “Very sad to hear about DuShon's passing yesterday,” Haas wrote. “I'm grateful we got to work with her and so happy she got to make millions of people smile.  She will be greatly missed.”
> 
> While Brown has appeared on screen in shows like Empire, Prison Break, and Shameless, as well in several theatrical productions, she remained a counselor at a Chicago public school.  In addition to her heartbroken friends and coworkers, Brown leaves behind her daughter, 14-year-old Zoe, and a fiancé.  A GoFundMe fundraising page has been set up to support her family.
> 
> 'Chicago Fire' Actress DuShon Monique Brown Dead At 49


----------



## Hugo Furst

Steven Bochco, creator of 'Hill Street Blues,' dies at 74


----------



## rightwinger

WillHaftawaite said:


> Bozo the clown
> 
> 
> Frank Avruch, Star of ‘Bozo the Clown,’ Dies at 89


One of many regional Bozos


----------



## rightwinger

WillHaftawaite said:


> Steven Bochco, creator of 'Hill Street Blues,' dies at 74


Great shows


----------



## waltky

Studio Ghibli co-founder Isao Takahata dies...




*Studio Ghibli co-founder Isao Takahata dies at 82*
_6 Apr.`18 - Japanese anime director Isao Takahata, co-founder of the famed Studio Ghibli, has died at the age of 82._


> Mr Takahata was nominated for an Oscar in 2015 for The Tale of the Princess Kaguya but is best known for his film Grave of the Fireflies.  He founded Studio Ghibli with iconic director Hayao Miyazaki in 1985.  It became a world-renowned animation studio, producing blockbusters such as Castle in the Sky, and Nausicaä of the Valley of the Wind.  Mr Takahata started his career in animation in 1959 at Japan's Toei studio, where he met Mr Miyazaki, who is usually seen as the face of Studio Ghibli.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Takahata was awarded France's Order of Arts and Letters in 2015​
> The duo went on to co-found Studio Ghibli, and were described by local media as both friends and rivals.  Mr Takahata's film The Tale of the Princess Kaguya earned him an Academy Award nomination in 2015 for best animated feature.  But his most loved work was the 1988 film Grave of the Fireflies, a heartbreaking tale of two orphans during World War Two.  Filmmakers and animators have been paying tribute to him on social media.
> 
> The maestro Isao Takahata, director of such burnished animated gems as Grave of the Fireflies, Only Yesterday, Pom Poko, The Tale of Princess Kaguya and more, has died at the age of 82.
> — Little White Lies (@LWLies) April 5, 2018
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grave of the Fireflies told the story of two siblings trying to survive during World War Two​
> No animated movie has made me cry more than this tender, gorgeous, profound, soulful and landmark film. A giant of our art form has left us. RIP maestro Isao Takahata
> — Jorge R. Gutierrez (@mexopolis) April 5, 2018
> 
> RIP Isao Takahata... You will live forever in our hearts through your absolutely beautiful work and legacy that you have generously left us. Thank you for all that you've done.
> — Marie Lum 林 (@PuccaNoodles) April 5, 2018
> 
> Anime film legend Takahata dies


----------



## Hugo Furst

Night Court is in Permanent Recess


Judge Harry has left the building

Harry Anderson, 'Night Court' star, dies at 65


----------



## rightwinger

WillHaftawaite said:


> Night Court is in Permanent Recess
> 
> 
> Judge Harry has left the building
> 
> Harry Anderson, 'Night Court' star, dies at 65


Shame ...he was a good comedian


----------



## Hugo Furst

rightwinger said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Night Court is in Permanent Recess
> 
> 
> Judge Harry has left the building
> 
> Harry Anderson, 'Night Court' star, dies at 65
> 
> 
> 
> Shame ...he was a good comedian
Click to expand...

Comedian, magician, escape artist, (as was his wife)


----------



## rightwinger

WillHaftawaite said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Night Court is in Permanent Recess
> 
> 
> Judge Harry has left the building
> 
> Harry Anderson, 'Night Court' star, dies at 65
> 
> 
> 
> Shame ...he was a good comedian
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Comedian, magician, escape artist, (as was his wife)
Click to expand...

He was an entertaining magician
I also remember him on Cheers


----------



## Hugo Furst

rightwinger said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Night Court is in Permanent Recess
> 
> 
> Judge Harry has left the building
> 
> Harry Anderson, 'Night Court' star, dies at 65
> 
> 
> 
> Shame ...he was a good comedian
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Comedian, magician, escape artist, (as was his wife)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was an entertaining magician
> I also remember him on Cheers
Click to expand...



I know.

(it was in the post you responded to)


----------



## waltky

Uncle Ferd awful sad - he had a big ol' crush on her back inna day...





*Lois Lane actress Margot Kidder dies aged 69*
_14 May`18 - Actress Margot Kidder, best known for her role as Lois Lane in Superman, has died aged 69._


> A funeral home in Livingston, Montana, where the actress lived, said Kidder died at her home on Sunday. She rose to fame starring alongside Christopher Reeve in the Superman films of the 1970s and 1980s.  The Canadian-born actress acquired American citizenship in 2005, and became a political and women's rights activist alongside her acting.  The cause of her death is not yet known.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Montana funeral home says the actress died at her home on Sunday​
> Kidder starred alongside Reeve in the 1978 film Superman and its sequels, as well as horror classics Black Christmas and The Amityville Horror.  The actress was also an outspoken critic of the Gulf War, of fracking by energy companies, and was at times a vocal supporter of Democratic party candidates. After settling in the US state of Montana, she became a supporter of Montana Women For, a non-profit organisation which describes its goals as the "participation and empowerment of women in our democracy through education and advocacy on critical issues".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kidder, seen here in 2009, continued to work alongside her activism​
> Kidder also suffered from mental health problems, which resulted in her high-profile disappearance for several days in 1996.  In an interview with People magazine later that year, she referred to her disappearance as "the most public freak-out in history".  While working on her memoirs, a computer virus destroyed all of her work, she told the magazine - something she concluded was deliberate, and involved her former husband and the CIA.  She was eventually found safe, and would talk openly about her experience of manic episodes and of depression in the years ahead, raising awareness about bipolar disorder while advocating the use of alternative medicine as a treatment.
> 
> Superman actress Kidder dies aged 69


----------



## JustAnotherNut

Richard Harrison Dead: ‘Old Man’ of Pawn Stars Fame Dies | Heavy.com


----------



## rightwinger

JustAnotherNut said:


> Richard Harrison Dead: ‘Old Man’ of Pawn Stars Fame Dies | Heavy.com


Sad to see him go

He was funny


----------



## Hugo Furst

Head of the clan

Joe Jackson

Joe Jackson - IMDb


----------



## waltky

'Good Morning, Vietnam' DJ and Air Force Veteran Adrian Cronauer Dies at 79...




*'Good Morning, Vietnam' DJ and Air Force Veteran Adrian Cronauer Dies at 79* 

_19 Jul 2018 - "If I did half the things [Robin Williams] did in that movie, I'd still be in Leavenworth," Cronauer once said._


> Many things in Robin Williams' portrayal of DJ Adrian Cronauer in "Good Morning, Vietnam" weren't really based on Cronauer. But that drawn-out "goooooood morning, Vietnam" was all Cronauer.  Cronauer, the Air Force veteran played by Robin Williams in the 1987 movie, died Wednesday. He was 79.  The 1987 movie, which Cronauer co-wrote, was loosely based on his life as an Armed Forces Network disc jockey for a year in Vietnam. But, as he said, it is a movie and Williams' frenzied performance was not him.
> 
> "If I did half the things he did in that movie, I'd still be in Leavenworth and not England," Cronauer told Stars and Stripes during a stop at RAF Mildenhall in 2004.  "No, I was not thrown out of Vietnam," he said. "I did not have, as far as I knew, any friends who were Viet Cong."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adrian Cronauer, famed Vietnam-era Air Force disc jockey, with white beard, celebrates during the U.S. Air Force Memorial's the 10th anniversary during a ceremony in Arlington, Va., Oct. 14, 2016.​
> After serving in the Air Force, he owned an ad agency, managed a radio station, was an anchorman and program director in TV news, and was a voice actor for TV and radio commercials, according to his obituary. Later in life, he was special assistant to the director of the prisoners of war/missing in action office in the Pentagon, raising awareness of the effort to account for America's missing. He lived in Troutville, Va.
> 
> His family asks that, in lieu of flowers, mourners make contributions to a veteran's organization of their choice.
> 
> 'Good Morning, Vietnam' DJ and Air Force Veteran Adrian Cronauer Dies at 79


----------



## Hugo Furst

Charlotte Rae

Charlotte Rae, star of 'Facts of Life,' dies at 92


----------



## waltky

*Neil Simon: Celebrated US playwright dies aged 91...*
*



*
*Neil Simon: Celebrated US playwright dies aged 91*
*26 Aug.`18 - Celebrated US playwright Neil Simon has died aged 91 in his native New York City of complications from pneumonia, representatives announced.*



> *Simon gained international fame in the 1960s for stage and screen comedies including The Odd Couple and Barefoot In The Park.  In 1991 he won the Pulitzer Prize For Drama with Lost in Yonkers.  "Some say he's the most successful playwright since Shakespeare," Barefoot star Robert Redford once said.  Simon was a prolific author. averaging at least one play a year for much of his career, and his work included the hit musicals Sweet Charity and They're Playing Our Song.  His wife, Elaine Joyce Simon, was at his deathbed along with his daughters, Ellen Simon and Nancy Simon, in New York-Presbyterian Hospital, his representatives said.  Musical theatre star Elaine Paige and actor Josh Gad were among those tweeting tributes to the author.*
> 
> *What works made him famous?*





> *Some of the greatest American actors of the time starred in films of his plays, notably Walter Matthau and Jack Lemmon as The Odd Couple (1968).  In the comedy, Matthau played messy, poker-playing sports journalist Oscar Madison sharing an apartment with house-proud TV news writer Felix Ungar (Lemmon), as the two dealt with divorcing their wives.  Fans paid tribute to The Odd Couple and his other works on social media.  According to Variety, "Beginning in the 1960s, Simon could guarantee good Broadway advance sales, a rare feat for a writer." His name was "synonymous with Broadway comedy and commercial success in the theater for decades", writes The New York Times.  His later works failed to connect with broad audiences in the same way but earlier ones like The Sunshine Boys and Plaza Suite were remade for TV, for new generations.*
> 
> 
> *Who was Neil Simon?*
> 
> *He was born on Independence Day 1927, in The Bronx, son of garment salesman Irving Simon and his wife Mamie.  His Jewish childhood in the city would return again and again in his stage and screen work.  The psychological depth of his works may owe something to his own painful experiences early in life, notably the stormy relationship between his parents.  After writing comedy for radio in the 1940s, he tried television work before turning to Broadway and the cinema.*
> 
> *
> 
> ​*
> *Simon is seen here in 2006*​
> 
> *Among the honours he received was a Tony Award for Best Playwright in 1965 for The Odd Couple.  "When I was a kid, I climbed up on a stone ledge to watch an outdoor movie of Charlie Chaplin," Simon recalled for Life magazine.  "I laughed so hard I fell off, cut my head open and was taken to the doctor, bleeding and laughing... My idea of the ultimate achievement in a comedy is to make a whole audience fall onto the floor, writhing and laughing so hard that some of them pass out."*
> *
> US playwright Neil Simon dies aged 91*


----------



## skye

Totally amazing talent!  ^^^

He was one of the best! 

With his wife at the time Marsha Mason


RIP Neil Simon


----------



## waltky

*Granny thought he was a hunk when he was the blacksmith on Gunsmoke...*
*



*
*Burt Reynolds, rugged leading man of 'Smokey and the Bandit,' 'Boogie Nights' fame, dead at 82*
_September 6, 2018 - Burt Reynolds, the mustached sex symbol of the 1970s and 1980s, who ruled the box office with good-ol’-boy movies like Smokey and the Bandit and earned the critical praise he so badly desired in Starting Over and Boogie Nights, died Thursday in Florida of cardiac arrest, his agent confirmed to Yahoo Entertainment. He was 82._


> Reynolds’s niece, Nancy Lee Hess, released a statement calling his passing “totally unexpected.”  “It is with a broken heart that I said goodbye to my uncle today. My uncle was not just a movie icon; he was a generous, passionate and sensitive man, who was dedicated to his family, friends, fans and acting students,” she said. “He has had health issues, however, this was totally unexpected. He was tough. Anyone who breaks their tail bone on a river and finishes the movie is tough. And that’s who he was. My uncle was looking forward to working with Quentin Tarantino, and the amazing cast that was assembled. So many people have already contacted me, to tell me how they benefitted professionally and personally from my uncles kindness.’  Hess concluded, “I want to thank all of his amazing fans who have always supported and cheered him on, through all of the hills and valleys of his life and career. My family and I appreciate the outpouring of love for my uncle, and I ask that everyone please respect our family’s privacy at this very difficult time.”
> 
> As much as Reynolds represented an era, he also stood as a timeless cautionary tale. After a five-year run as Hollywood’s No. 1 male movie star, from 1978 to 1982, Reynolds fell into a funk of flops and personal problems, including unfounded health rumors and a nasty tabloid divorce from TV star Loni Anderson, from which his career never recovered.  Looking back once, Reynolds said he had something no one could take from him: He was “part of film history.”  “You die with that,” Reynolds said. “They can say his career went downhill after that; he made bad films.’ It doesn’t matter.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burt Reynolds​
> Born Feb. 11, 1936, in Michigan, Reynolds was a Florida State University football player who broke into Hollywood in his early 20s. The early going was rough. He was fired from a studio on either the same day or in the same year, he would alternately recount, as Clint Eastwood: Eastwood was told his Adam’s apple was too big; Reynolds was told he couldn’t act.  Riverboat, ended when he quit because, he said, “I wasn’t getting along with the star … and I had a stupid part.”" data-reactid="43">His first steady gig, on the TV Western _Riverboat_, ended when he quit because, he said, “I wasn’t getting along with the star … and I had a stupid part.”
> 
> Gunsmoke, Reynolds would chase breakout fame into his mid-30s. The actor credited guest-hosting stints for Johnny Carson on _The Tonight Show_ with leading him to two career-changing job offers: a role in _Deliverance_&nbsp;and a chance to pose for _Cosmopolitan_ magazine." data-reactid="44">Although he became a regular on the long-running hit show _Gunsmoke_, Reynolds would chase breakout fame into his mid-30s. The actor credited guest-hosting stints for Johnny Carson on _The Tonight Show_ with leading him to two career-changing job offers: a role in _Deliverance_ and a chance to pose for _Cosmopolitan_ magazine.  Cosmo centerfold spread placed a naked but strategically covered Reynolds on a bear rug and put the actor on the map as a sex symbol." data-reactid="45">Published in April 1972, the _Cosmo_ centerfold spread placed a naked but strategically covered Reynolds on a bear rug and put the actor on the map as a sex symbol.  “I can’t believe the chicks are turned on by it,” Reynolds told the Associated Press at the time.
> 
> MORE


----------



## Vandalshandle

Burt who?


----------



## Marion Morrison

waltky said:


> *Granny thought he was a hunk when he was the blacksmith on Gunsmoke...*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *Burt Reynolds, rugged leading man of 'Smokey and the Bandit,' 'Boogie Nights' fame, dead at 82*
> _September 6, 2018 - Burt Reynolds, the mustached sex symbol of the 1970s and 1980s, who ruled the box office with good-ol’-boy movies like Smokey and the Bandit and earned the critical praise he so badly desired in Starting Over and Boogie Nights, died Thursday in Florida of cardiac arrest, his agent confirmed to Yahoo Entertainment. He was 82._
> 
> 
> 
> Reynolds’s niece, Nancy Lee Hess, released a statement calling his passing “totally unexpected.”  “It is with a broken heart that I said goodbye to my uncle today. My uncle was not just a movie icon; he was a generous, passionate and sensitive man, who was dedicated to his family, friends, fans and acting students,” she said. “He has had health issues, however, this was totally unexpected. He was tough. Anyone who breaks their tail bone on a river and finishes the movie is tough. And that’s who he was. My uncle was looking forward to working with Quentin Tarantino, and the amazing cast that was assembled. So many people have already contacted me, to tell me how they benefitted professionally and personally from my uncles kindness.’  Hess concluded, “I want to thank all of his amazing fans who have always supported and cheered him on, through all of the hills and valleys of his life and career. My family and I appreciate the outpouring of love for my uncle, and I ask that everyone please respect our family’s privacy at this very difficult time.”
> 
> As much as Reynolds represented an era, he also stood as a timeless cautionary tale. After a five-year run as Hollywood’s No. 1 male movie star, from 1978 to 1982, Reynolds fell into a funk of flops and personal problems, including unfounded health rumors and a nasty tabloid divorce from TV star Loni Anderson, from which his career never recovered.  Looking back once, Reynolds said he had something no one could take from him: He was “part of film history.”  “You die with that,” Reynolds said. “They can say his career went downhill after that; he made bad films.’ It doesn’t matter.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burt Reynolds​
> Born Feb. 11, 1936, in Michigan, Reynolds was a Florida State University football player who broke into Hollywood in his early 20s. The early going was rough. He was fired from a studio on either the same day or in the same year, he would alternately recount, as Clint Eastwood: Eastwood was told his Adam’s apple was too big; Reynolds was told he couldn’t act.  Riverboat, ended when he quit because, he said, “I wasn’t getting along with the star … and I had a stupid part.”" data-reactid="43">His first steady gig, on the TV Western _Riverboat_, ended when he quit because, he said, “I wasn’t getting along with the star … and I had a stupid part.”
> 
> Gunsmoke, Reynolds would chase breakout fame into his mid-30s. The actor credited guest-hosting stints for Johnny Carson on _The Tonight Show_ with leading him to two career-changing job offers: a role in _Deliverance_&nbsp;and a chance to pose for _Cosmopolitan_ magazine." data-reactid="44">Although he became a regular on the long-running hit show _Gunsmoke_, Reynolds would chase breakout fame into his mid-30s. The actor credited guest-hosting stints for Johnny Carson on _The Tonight Show_ with leading him to two career-changing job offers: a role in _Deliverance_ and a chance to pose for _Cosmopolitan_ magazine.  Cosmo centerfold spread placed a naked but strategically covered Reynolds on a bear rug and put the actor on the map as a sex symbol." data-reactid="45">Published in April 1972, the _Cosmo_ centerfold spread placed a naked but strategically covered Reynolds on a bear rug and put the actor on the map as a sex symbol.  “I can’t believe the chicks are turned on by it,” Reynolds told the Associated Press at the time.
> 
> MORE
Click to expand...


I like "Hooper"

Trust me, a lot of us know how to do the "Burt Reynolds". I know me and few other crackers damn sure do!

That's where you're going full speed and jam the e-brake and do a 180.

It works!


----------



## waltky

I liked him in 'Malone'.


----------



## Vandalshandle

You mean that Burt had a career after "Deliverance"? I thought that he was just Dinah Shore's toy boy.


----------



## skye

Vandalshandle said:


> You mean that Burt had a career after "Deliverance"? I thought that he was just Dinah Shore's toy boy.





toy boy to Dinah Shore? just??????



you are an idiot.


----------



## waltky

Is boy toy.


----------



## skye

waltky said:


> Is boy toy.




he is no toy boy.....he is a winner...he was a winner....totally fabulous  ....none better than him.


----------



## Vandalshandle

waltky said:


> Is boy toy.



That's a big 10-4, good buddy!


----------



## Hugo Furst

Missed this last week

Bill Daily, 'I Dream of Jeannie' actor, dead at 91, family says


----------



## Hugo Furst

Melissa Gilbert remembers 'Little House' co-star Katherine MacGregor: 'Her Harriet Oleson was the woman our fans loved to hate'


----------



## Hugo Furst

From 'Tom Jones' to 'Skyfall': star Albert Finney dies at 82


----------



## Likkmee

Manonthestreet said:


> Kirk Douglas just sold his house


To get a bigger one ?


----------



## skye

WillHaftawaite said:


> From 'Tom Jones' to 'Skyfall': star Albert Finney dies at 82











great movie ^^^

RIP Albert Finney.


----------



## Hugo Furst

skye said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> From 'Tom Jones' to 'Skyfall': star Albert Finney dies at 82
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> great movie ^^^
> 
> RIP Albert Finney.
Click to expand...


----------



## skye

...a photo of Albert  Finney back then.....

he was easy on the eye.... a great actor too!


----------



## whitehall

Aside from the "Quiet Man" I can't remember a single other "O'Hara" movie. She never had the ability to rise above the "Irish feisty babe" roles.


----------



## Chiara

So sad for Albert Finney. I love his character in  the movie Looker


----------



## Hugo Furst

Andre Previn, Four-Time Oscar-Winning Composer, Dies at 89

Bad week for celebrities


----------



## Disir

SANFORD AND SON’ STAR NATHANIEL TAYLOR DEAD AT 80
In a statement, family friend Alonzo Miller announced the death of _Sanford and Son_ star Nathaniel Taylor. He was 80. _“Today black Hollywood lost a 70s legend Nathaniel Taylor better known as ‘Rolo’ of the hit show Sanford and son past Feb 27th at UCLA medical center of complications from a recent heart attack. Taylors character on Sanford and was the lovable, funny but questionable friend of Lamont the co-star of the show. Services are yet to be announced.”_
_‘Sanford and Son’ Star Nathaniel Taylor Dead At 80_


----------



## Marion Morrison

Where's teh waltky? Uncle Ferd sez "You better get yer azz back here!".


----------



## Marion Morrison

Disir said:


> SANFORD AND SON’ STAR NATHANIEL TAYLOR DEAD AT 80
> In a statement, family friend Alonzo Miller announced the death of _Sanford and Son_ star Nathaniel Taylor. He was 80. _“Today black Hollywood lost a 70s legend Nathaniel Taylor better known as ‘Rolo’ of the hit show Sanford and son past Feb 27th at UCLA medical center of complications from a recent heart attack. Taylors character on Sanford and was the lovable, funny but questionable friend of Lamont the co-star of the show. Services are yet to be announced.”
> ‘Sanford and Son’ Star Nathaniel Taylor Dead At 80_



It was "Rollo" but OK.


----------



## Marion Morrison

whitehall said:


> Aside from the "Quiet Man" I can't remember a single other "O'Hara" movie. She never had the ability to rise above the "Irish feisty babe" roles.



Getting spanked by John Wayne was the pinnacle of her career.


----------



## skye

whitehall said:


> Aside from the "Quiet Man" I can't remember a single other "O'Hara" movie. She never had the ability to rise above the "Irish feisty babe" roles.




She was the quintessential  glamorous redhead!  .....

 A good actress too....."Rio Grande" (1950) ...."How Green Was My Valley" (1941) -directed by John Ford....."Miracle On 34th Street"  (1947)  with Natalie Wood....

She was a lovely actress!


----------



## Marion Morrison

skye said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aside from the "Quiet Man" I can't remember a single other "O'Hara" movie. She never had the ability to rise above the "Irish feisty babe" roles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was the quintessential  glamorous redhead!  .....
> 
> A good actress too....."Rio Grande" (1950) ...."How Green Was My Valley" (1941) -directed by John Ford....."Miracle On 34th Street"  (1947)  with Natalie Wood....
> 
> She was a lovely actress!
Click to expand...


I did not realize she had a "Miracle on 34th street" role. Thx.

PS: I know she was lovely.


----------



## rightwinger

skye said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aside from the "Quiet Man" I can't remember a single other "O'Hara" movie. She never had the ability to rise above the "Irish feisty babe" roles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was the quintessential  glamorous redhead!  .....
> 
> A good actress too....."Rio Grande" (1950) ...."How Green Was My Valley" (1941) -directed by John Ford....."Miracle On 34th Street"  (1947)  with Natalie Wood....
> 
> She was a lovely actress!
Click to expand...

Her first big role was The Hunchback of Notre Dame 1939


----------



## BlueGin

whitehall said:


> Aside from the "Quiet Man" I can't remember a single other "O'Hara" movie. She never had the ability to rise above the "Irish feisty babe" roles.


McClintock,Parent Trap,Big Jake,Black Swan,Hunchback Notre Dame, Rio Grande,The Wings Of Eagles,Only The Lonely.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

I am surprised that no one has already mentioned the lady who plays Mona from the Who's The Boss? show. She was 89.

God bless you and her family always!!!

Holly


----------



## rightwinger

JOSweetHeart said:


> I am surprised that no one has already mentioned the lady who plays Mona from the Who's The Boss? show. She was 89.
> 
> God bless you and her family always!!!
> 
> Holly


Jessica Tate


----------



## boedicca

Marion Morrison said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aside from the "Quiet Man" I can't remember a single other "O'Hara" movie. She never had the ability to rise above the "Irish feisty babe" roles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting spanked by John Wayne was the pinnacle of her career.
Click to expand...



Seriously?  Maureen O'Hara had a lengthy career in quiet a few wonderful movies including:
- Hunchback of Notre Dame, with Charles Laughton
- The Parent Trap (I love this one!)
- How Green Was My Valley
- The Black Swan
- Miracle on 34th Street


----------



## Marion Morrison

boedicca said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aside from the "Quiet Man" I can't remember a single other "O'Hara" movie. She never had the ability to rise above the "Irish feisty babe" roles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting spanked by John Wayne was the pinnacle of her career.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously?  Maureen O'Hara had a lengthy career in quiet a few wonderful movies including:
> - Hunchback of Notre Dame, with Charles Laughton
> - The Parent Trap (I love this one!)
> - How Green Was My Valley
> - The Black Swan
> - Miracle on 34th Street
Click to expand...


----------



## JOSweetHeart

rightwinger said:


> JOSweetHeart said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am surprised that no one has already mentioned the lady who plays Mona from the Who's The Boss? show. She was 89.
> 
> God bless you and her family always!!!
> 
> Holly
> 
> 
> 
> Jessica Tate
Click to expand...

Also Debra's mom from Everybody Loves Raymond.

God bless you and her family always!!!

Holly


----------



## Hugo Furst

Peggy Lipton, co-star of the '60s hit 'The Mod Squad,' dies at 72


----------



## Ridgerunner

WillHaftawaite  my condolences sir...


----------



## rightwinger

WillHaftawaite said:


> Peggy Lipton, co-star of the '60s hit 'The Mod Squad,' dies at 72


Married to Quincy Jones


----------



## skye

WillHaftawaite said:


> Peggy Lipton, co-star of the '60s hit 'The Mod Squad,' dies at 72




I'm  sorry to hear this. She was so pretty  and I really liked  her late 60s TV show,  RIP Peggy.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

waltky said:


> Golden Screen Era Actress Maureen O'Hara passes on...
> 
> *Maureen O’Hara, Actress of Hollywood’s Golden Age, Dies at 95*
> _24 Oct.`15 - The actress was known for her fiery red hair and her performances in The Quiet Man and Miracle on 34th Street._
> 
> 
> 
> I guess everybody was in love with Maureen O’Hara,” Clint Eastwood said of Maureen O’Hara at the 2014 Governors Awards. An Irish-born actress and one of Hollywood’s biggest stars in the 1940s and 50s, Maureen O’Hara passed away today at the age of 95, per a statement from her family.  “Maureen was our loving mother, grandmother, great-grandmother and friend,” the statement read. “She passed peacefully surrounded by her loving family as they celebrated her life listening to music from her favorite movie, The Quiet Man.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by 20th Century-Fox/Getty Images.​
> The Dublin-born O’Hara first broke into motion pictures in 1939, with roles in Alfred Hitchcock’s Jamaica Inn and as Esmerelda, opposite Charles Laughton’s Quasimodo, in The Hunchback of Notre Dame. Over her celebrated career, O’Hara worked with the greats of her time, including John Ford (most notably on the 1941 Best Picture winner How Green Was My Valley) and John Wayne, with whom she made five films, including 1952’s The Quiet Man. She is, perhaps, most widely remembered for her roles in two family films, The Parent Trap and Miracle on 34th Street.
> 
> O’Hara’s last film performance was in 1991, in director Chris Columbus’ Only the Lonely, where she played John Candy’s overbearing Irish mother.  Last November, the Academy of Motion Picture Arts and Sciences presented an honorary Oscar to Maureen O’Hara for her long and memorable career. Presenter Liam Neeson said of O’Hara, “For anyone anywhere around the world who loves movies, she is more than simply an Irish movie star, she is one of the true legends of cinema. A woman whose skill and range of talent is unsurpassed.”
> 
> Maureen O’Hara, Actress of Hollywood’s Golden Age, Dies at 95
Click to expand...

Couldn't really care less. 

These people are no more important than my neighbors grandfather who died a humble man. Fuck those narcissists


----------



## my2¢

Tim Conway passes.  I'm headed to YouTube for some good memories.    
Comedian Tim Conway of 'The Carol Burnett Show' dies at 85


----------



## rightwinger

Grampa Murked U said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Golden Screen Era Actress Maureen O'Hara passes on...
> 
> *Maureen O’Hara, Actress of Hollywood’s Golden Age, Dies at 95*
> _24 Oct.`15 - The actress was known for her fiery red hair and her performances in The Quiet Man and Miracle on 34th Street._
> 
> 
> 
> I guess everybody was in love with Maureen O’Hara,” Clint Eastwood said of Maureen O’Hara at the 2014 Governors Awards. An Irish-born actress and one of Hollywood’s biggest stars in the 1940s and 50s, Maureen O’Hara passed away today at the age of 95, per a statement from her family.  “Maureen was our loving mother, grandmother, great-grandmother and friend,” the statement read. “She passed peacefully surrounded by her loving family as they celebrated her life listening to music from her favorite movie, The Quiet Man.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by 20th Century-Fox/Getty Images.​
> The Dublin-born O’Hara first broke into motion pictures in 1939, with roles in Alfred Hitchcock’s Jamaica Inn and as Esmerelda, opposite Charles Laughton’s Quasimodo, in The Hunchback of Notre Dame. Over her celebrated career, O’Hara worked with the greats of her time, including John Ford (most notably on the 1941 Best Picture winner How Green Was My Valley) and John Wayne, with whom she made five films, including 1952’s The Quiet Man. She is, perhaps, most widely remembered for her roles in two family films, The Parent Trap and Miracle on 34th Street.
> 
> O’Hara’s last film performance was in 1991, in director Chris Columbus’ Only the Lonely, where she played John Candy’s overbearing Irish mother.  Last November, the Academy of Motion Picture Arts and Sciences presented an honorary Oscar to Maureen O’Hara for her long and memorable career. Presenter Liam Neeson said of O’Hara, “For anyone anywhere around the world who loves movies, she is more than simply an Irish movie star, she is one of the true legends of cinema. A woman whose skill and range of talent is unsurpassed.”
> 
> Maureen O’Hara, Actress of Hollywood’s Golden Age, Dies at 95
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Couldn't really care less.
> 
> These people are no more important than my neighbors grandfather who died a humble man. Fuck those narcissists
Click to expand...

What show was he on?


----------



## Moonglow

rightwinger said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waltky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Golden Screen Era Actress Maureen O'Hara passes on...
> 
> *Maureen O’Hara, Actress of Hollywood’s Golden Age, Dies at 95*
> _24 Oct.`15 - The actress was known for her fiery red hair and her performances in The Quiet Man and Miracle on 34th Street._
> 
> 
> 
> I guess everybody was in love with Maureen O’Hara,” Clint Eastwood said of Maureen O’Hara at the 2014 Governors Awards. An Irish-born actress and one of Hollywood’s biggest stars in the 1940s and 50s, Maureen O’Hara passed away today at the age of 95, per a statement from her family.  “Maureen was our loving mother, grandmother, great-grandmother and friend,” the statement read. “She passed peacefully surrounded by her loving family as they celebrated her life listening to music from her favorite movie, The Quiet Man.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by 20th Century-Fox/Getty Images.​
> The Dublin-born O’Hara first broke into motion pictures in 1939, with roles in Alfred Hitchcock’s Jamaica Inn and as Esmerelda, opposite Charles Laughton’s Quasimodo, in The Hunchback of Notre Dame. Over her celebrated career, O’Hara worked with the greats of her time, including John Ford (most notably on the 1941 Best Picture winner How Green Was My Valley) and John Wayne, with whom she made five films, including 1952’s The Quiet Man. She is, perhaps, most widely remembered for her roles in two family films, The Parent Trap and Miracle on 34th Street.
> 
> O’Hara’s last film performance was in 1991, in director Chris Columbus’ Only the Lonely, where she played John Candy’s overbearing Irish mother.  Last November, the Academy of Motion Picture Arts and Sciences presented an honorary Oscar to Maureen O’Hara for her long and memorable career. Presenter Liam Neeson said of O’Hara, “For anyone anywhere around the world who loves movies, she is more than simply an Irish movie star, she is one of the true legends of cinema. A woman whose skill and range of talent is unsurpassed.”
> 
> Maureen O’Hara, Actress of Hollywood’s Golden Age, Dies at 95
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Couldn't really care less.
> 
> These people are no more important than my neighbors grandfather who died a humble man. Fuck those narcissists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What show was he on?
Click to expand...

The one show about a talking Ford Edsel..


----------



## Hugo Furst

Sylvia Miles, Oscar-Nominated for ‘Midnight Cowboy’ and ‘Farewell My Lovely,’ Dies at 94

Made it well into her 90s.


----------



## rightwinger

WillHaftawaite said:


> Sylvia Miles, Oscar-Nominated for ‘Midnight Cowboy’ and ‘Farewell My Lovely,’ Dies at 94
> 
> Made it well into her 90s.



Sorry to say, I don’t really remember her


----------



## Disir

*Italian film director Franco Zeffirelli dies at 96*
Zeffirelli initially studied architecture at the University of Florence, but his education was interrupted by the outbreak of World War II. During the conflict, he fought for Communist partisan forces against Mussolini's Fascists and the occupying Nazis.

After being captured by Fascists, he was saved from execution when his interrogator turned out to be a half brother whom he'd never known. His half brother arranged for his release.

When the war was over, he continued his studies but said he became inspired to pursue a career in theatre after seeing Laurence Olivier's Henry V (1944).

In 1945, he started work as a set designer at Florence's Teatro della Pergola, and concentrated on theatre throughout the 1950s and 1960s.

At the Pope's request, in 1970 Zeffirelli staged "Missa solemnis" in honour of the 200th anniversary of Beethoven's birth.

His first film was a Shakespeare adaptation, The Taming of the Shrew. While initially intended to star two Italian actors, it was heavily funded by Hollywood couple Richard Burton and Elizabeth Taylor, who eventually assumed the two leading roles.

Another notable adaptation of the bard's plays would come in 1990s Hamlet – starring Mel Gibson in the title role, with Glenn Close and Helena Bonham Carter among the supporting cast.
Italian film director Franco Zeffirelli dies at 96


----------



## Hugo Furst

Rip Torn, ‘Men in Black,’ ‘Larry Sanders Show’ Star, Dies at 88


----------



## rightwinger

WillHaftawaite said:


> Rip Torn, ‘Men in Black,’ ‘Larry Sanders Show’ Star, Dies at 88


He was an under appreciated actor


----------



## Disir

Aaron Eisenberg, the actor who played the Ferengi known as "Nog" on _Star Trek: Deep Space Nine_, passed away at the age of 50 yesterday. Born with just one kidney that did not operate at full capacity, Eisenberg struggled with organ failure throughout his life and received two transplants, one at age 17 (he was on dialysis as a teenager) and one at age 46.

The news of his death was confirmed by his wife, Malíssa Longo, on Facebook. Earlier in the day, she had tweeted that Aaron was in the hospital in critical condition.
Aaron Eisenberg, who played Nog on Star Trek: Deep Space Nine, dies at age 50

Nog was an awesome character.


----------



## Hugo Furst

At the age of 18, he had me looking under the bed for monsters.

Sid Haig, Actor in ‘House of 1000 Corpses’ and ‘Jackie Brown,’ Dies at 80 - IMDb


----------



## Hugo Furst

Diahann Carroll, Tony Winner, First Black Woman to Star in Own TV Series, Dies at 84

*Diahann Carroll, Tony Winner, First Black Woman to Star in Own TV Series, Dies at 84*


Diahann Carroll dies at 84


Singer and Tony-winning, Oscar-nominated actress Diahann Carroll, the first African American woman to star in her own TV series, has died at at her home in Los Angeles after a long bout with cancer. She was 84.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Edd Byrnes, 'Grease' and '77 Sunset Strip' Star, Dead at 87

Goodnight, Kookie


----------



## rightwinger

Buck Henry died at 89

Buck Henry, screenwriter of 'The Graduate' and frequent 'SNL' host, dies at 89

Before striking it big with "The Graduate" and "SNL," Henry in 1965 joined forces with fellow comedy icon Mel Brooks to create the TV spy spoof “Get Smart” for NBC. He was nominated for two Emmys for the show, winning best comedy writing in 1967, shared the award with Leonard Stern.


----------



## Ridgerunner

WillHaftawaite said:


> Goodnight, Kookie


----------



## Ridgerunner

rightwinger said:


> Buck Henry died


----------



## skye

He is gone too...sad


----------



## Hugo Furst

Ridgerunner said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Goodnight, Kookie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 299425
Click to expand...


He made cool hair big a decade before Fonzie


----------



## Uncensored2008

waltky said:


> Golden Screen Era Actress Maureen O'Hara passes on...
> 
> *Maureen O’Hara, Actress of Hollywood’s Golden Age, Dies at 95*
> _24 Oct.`15 - The actress was known for her fiery red hair and her performances in The Quiet Man and Miracle on 34th Street._
> 
> 
> 
> I guess everybody was in love with Maureen O’Hara,” Clint Eastwood said of Maureen O’Hara at the 2014 Governors Awards. An Irish-born actress and one of Hollywood’s biggest stars in the 1940s and 50s, Maureen O’Hara passed away today at the age of 95, per a statement from her family.  “Maureen was our loving mother, grandmother, great-grandmother and friend,” the statement read. “She passed peacefully surrounded by her loving family as they celebrated her life listening to music from her favorite movie, The Quiet Man.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by 20th Century-Fox/Getty Images.​
> The Dublin-born O’Hara first broke into motion pictures in 1939, with roles in Alfred Hitchcock’s Jamaica Inn and as Esmerelda, opposite Charles Laughton’s Quasimodo, in The Hunchback of Notre Dame. Over her celebrated career, O’Hara worked with the greats of her time, including John Ford (most notably on the 1941 Best Picture winner How Green Was My Valley) and John Wayne, with whom she made five films, including 1952’s The Quiet Man. She is, perhaps, most widely remembered for her roles in two family films, The Parent Trap and Miracle on 34th Street.
> 
> O’Hara’s last film performance was in 1991, in director Chris Columbus’ Only the Lonely, where she played John Candy’s overbearing Irish mother.  Last November, the Academy of Motion Picture Arts and Sciences presented an honorary Oscar to Maureen O’Hara for her long and memorable career. Presenter Liam Neeson said of O’Hara, “For anyone anywhere around the world who loves movies, she is more than simply an Irish movie star, she is one of the true legends of cinema. A woman whose skill and range of talent is unsurpassed.”
> 
> Maureen O’Hara, Actress of Hollywood’s Golden Age, Dies at 95
Click to expand...


Wasn't she the love of John Wayne's life?


----------



## skye

WillHaftawaite said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Goodnight, Kookie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 299425
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He made cool hair big a decade before Fonzie
Click to expand...



He did!


----------



## Hugo Furst

Uncensored2008 said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Golden Screen Era Actress Maureen O'Hara passes on...
> 
> *Maureen O’Hara, Actress of Hollywood’s Golden Age, Dies at 95*
> _24 Oct.`15 - The actress was known for her fiery red hair and her performances in The Quiet Man and Miracle on 34th Street._
> 
> 
> 
> I guess everybody was in love with Maureen O’Hara,” Clint Eastwood said of Maureen O’Hara at the 2014 Governors Awards. An Irish-born actress and one of Hollywood’s biggest stars in the 1940s and 50s, Maureen O’Hara passed away today at the age of 95, per a statement from her family.  “Maureen was our loving mother, grandmother, great-grandmother and friend,” the statement read. “She passed peacefully surrounded by her loving family as they celebrated her life listening to music from her favorite movie, The Quiet Man.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by 20th Century-Fox/Getty Images.​
> The Dublin-born O’Hara first broke into motion pictures in 1939, with roles in Alfred Hitchcock’s Jamaica Inn and as Esmerelda, opposite Charles Laughton’s Quasimodo, in The Hunchback of Notre Dame. Over her celebrated career, O’Hara worked with the greats of her time, including John Ford (most notably on the 1941 Best Picture winner How Green Was My Valley) and John Wayne, with whom she made five films, including 1952’s The Quiet Man. She is, perhaps, most widely remembered for her roles in two family films, The Parent Trap and Miracle on 34th Street.
> 
> O’Hara’s last film performance was in 1991, in director Chris Columbus’ Only the Lonely, where she played John Candy’s overbearing Irish mother.  Last November, the Academy of Motion Picture Arts and Sciences presented an honorary Oscar to Maureen O’Hara for her long and memorable career. Presenter Liam Neeson said of O’Hara, “For anyone anywhere around the world who loves movies, she is more than simply an Irish movie star, she is one of the true legends of cinema. A woman whose skill and range of talent is unsurpassed.”
> 
> Maureen O’Hara, Actress of Hollywood’s Golden Age, Dies at 95
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wasn't she the love of John Wayne's life?
Click to expand...



Only in movies


----------



## miketx

We need more hollywood obits.


----------



## skye

miketx said:


> We need more hollywood obits.



Not from the Golden Era we don't....so few left....


----------



## Hugo Furst

Uncensored2008 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need more hollywood obits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Alyssa Millano, Robert DeNiro and Rose McGowen...
Click to expand...

 
not cool, dude.


----------



## skye

Uncensored2008 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need more hollywood obits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Alyssa Millano, Robert DeNiro and Rose McGowen...
Click to expand...


sure we do

but those are not Golden Age


----------



## rightwinger

skye said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need more hollywood obits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not from the Golden Era we don't....so few left....
Click to expand...

Still got Kirk Douglas and Olivia de Havilland well past 100


----------



## Hugo Furst

*NOT the thread to be wishing death on people.*


----------



## skye

Another photo of "Kookie"  from 77 Sunset Strip....his hair was a big thing in the show lol....it was all funny

he will be missed...


----------



## skye

rightwinger said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need more hollywood obits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not from the Golden Era we don't....so few left....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still got Kirk Douglas and Olivia de Havilland well past 100
Click to expand...



I love both....I hope they live a very long life! Bless them


----------



## miketx

WillHaftawaite said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need more hollywood obits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Alyssa Millano, Robert DeNiro and Rose McGowen...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not cool, dude.
Click to expand...

Sorry, but those scum hate us.


----------



## westwall

miketx said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need more hollywood obits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Alyssa Millano, Robert DeNiro and Rose McGowen...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not cool, dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, but those scum hate us.
Click to expand...







Doesn't matter.  This ain't the thread for that.


----------



## waltky

_We need more hollywood obits._

I'll start one for Stage and Screen.


----------



## waltky

Well foo...

... forgot how to start an edit...

... or a search.


----------



## Ridgerunner

waltky said:


> Well foo...
> 
> ... forgot how to start an edit...
> 
> ... or a search.



Here, smoke this...


----------



## rightwinger

skye said:


> Another photo of "Kookie"  from 77 Sunset Strip....his hair was a big thing in the show lol....it was all funny
> 
> he will be missed...


----------



## Hugo Furst

Janet Dubois 

Ja’net Dubois, ‘Good Times’ Star, Dies at 74 (Report)


and Nurse Kellye

M*A*S*H* Star Kellye Nakahara Dies at 72 of Cancer Surrounded by Friends and Family

Who will be #3?


----------



## rightwinger

WillHaftawaite said:


> Janet Dubois
> 
> Ja’net Dubois, ‘Good Times’ Star, Dies at 74 (Report)
> 
> 
> and Nurse Kellye
> 
> M*A*S*H* Star Kellye Nakahara Dies at 72 of Cancer Surrounded by Friends and Family
> 
> Who will be #3?


Always liked Nurse Kellye, she was under appreciated


----------



## Hugo Furst

Couldn't act for shit, but he tried.

Lyle Waggoner, ‘Carol Burnett Show’ Star, Dies at 84

on the other hand, this guy COULD act.

Stuart Whitman, Star of ‘The Comancheros’ and ‘The Longest Day,’ Dies at 92

Sad to lose them both


----------



## rightwinger

WillHaftawaite said:


> Couldn't act for shit, but he tried.
> 
> Lyle Waggoner, ‘Carol Burnett Show’ Star, Dies at 84
> 
> on the other hand, this guy COULD act.
> 
> Stuart Whitman, Star of ‘The Comancheros’ and ‘The Longest Day,’ Dies at 92
> 
> Sad to lose them both


Lyle Waggoner was a pretty face. Didn’t realize he was that old.

Stuart Whitman was a solid actor. Great in any role he played


----------



## Hugo Furst

rightwinger said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't act for shit, but he tried.
> 
> Lyle Waggoner, ‘Carol Burnett Show’ Star, Dies at 84
> 
> on the other hand, this guy COULD act.
> 
> Stuart Whitman, Star of ‘The Comancheros’ and ‘The Longest Day,’ Dies at 92
> 
> Sad to lose them both
> 
> 
> 
> Lyle Waggoner was a pretty face. Didn’t realize he was that old.
> 
> Stuart Whitman was a solid actor. Solid in any role he played
Click to expand...



Read somewhere that Stuart made some great financial choices.

Banked over $100 million by 1998


----------



## skye

Another one of my favorites from the 1950s   is gone, handsome, oh so very handsome, Stuart Whitman!

RIP sweet Stuart!


----------



## Dekster

waltky said:


> Well foo...
> 
> ... forgot how to start an edit...
> 
> ... or a search.



Good to see you back Waltky.  I was afraid you had crossed the rainbow bridge yourself


----------

